# 04/22 Raw Discussion Thread - I Like My Draft Shaken And Not Stirred



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Excited to see where AJ goes starting this week on Raw, I wonder if MOB will take place again or if Alexa's in action.....


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

StylesClash90 said:


> Excited to see where AJ goes starting this week on Raw, I wonder if MOB will take place again or if Alexa's in action.....


So do you still watch or what lol? :homer3


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

In death please grant the Riott Squad the dignity they were denied in life.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm back to my regular schedule of watching Raw after missing most of last week, being in the audience the week before and missing it the week before Mania :lol

All I'll say is thank god for Seth, and to a lesser extent, Drew.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Brock said:


> So do you still watch or what lol? :homer3


Of course man of course.


----------



## LethalWeapon (Oct 13, 2018)

Over/under on 50 mentions of the Shield's final chapter?

Very deflated in terms of hype for this show. Shakeup was a letdown.

I'd like to see Joe emerge with his title and destroy someone to put himself over. The less Corbin/Lashley nonsense, the better.

Maybe bump Drew up for a shot at the UV title.

Distant hope that Sasha makes an appearance and declares her intentions to fight Becky after the Lacey nonsense.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

So they basically haven't given us any reason to tune in?

They couldn't even book entertaining Raw after Mania and Shake-up show, why would this Raw be any different?


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

Wow, sounds like a total stinker. There is literally nothing going on. 

But hey, the weather is very nice. Perfect for binge watching with some buddies, I guess :xmasparty


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Is it too soon for MITB qualifiers? I am interested in finding out the field for those matches. Also I wonder how many more weeks of the puppet crap we gotta endure before the payoff, I am actually excited if it is Bray Wyatt with a new faction especially if it involves Nikki Cross. This preview leaves so much to be desired though, like they are telling us please don't watch this.*


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Excited for Bray possibly returning. Hoping Joe shows up and just absolutely destroys someone. Other than that? Don’t let Seth bury Corbin tonight and I’m fine. [emoji2371]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Even with AJ on Raw, it's still all very bleh.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Completely lost interest in watching Raw. 

Corbin/Drew and Lashley still together at the top end of Raw - Boring
Seth as champion - Boring
Women's division destroyed - Weak
Becky vs Lacey - Boring. 

Got absolutely nothing worth my attention this week. I'll just watch the reviews in the morning.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The best thing about my sleep schedule being so fucked up and trying to reset it is I will be asleep for this shit show.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time to start getting ready for Raw:


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

-Most excited for the mens tag team division. When is the last time anyone has said that for RAW?

-The next feud for Rollins. Hopefully WWE doesn't get lazy and does the Lashley, Corbin, McIntyre trio thing. They probably will.

-Samoa Joes probable move to RAW. I'd be okay with Joe vs. Strowman.

-Whats next for Bobby Roode? Keep the dude heel Vince.

-Lacey Evans and Becky Lynch. Alexa Bliss...? Naomi..? Ruby Riott...? Questions in the Womens Division.

I feel like this RAW is an important start to keeping viewers for awhile. WM season is over, the shake up is over and there shouldn't be anymore laziness/staling.

Holy cow, RAW has a lot of heels.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

With the IIconics appearing in both shows as long as they are tag team champions I actually have something to look forward, but besides that? Not much to it. Tag division looks decent though, Womens division is shit and while they have AJ and Seth we know it is gonna be a while before they feud, so they probably will be stuck with Boring Corbin and Charisma void McIntyre


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Mordecay said:


> With the IIconics appearing in both shows as long as they are tag team champions I actually have something to look forward, but besides that? Not much to it. Tag division looks decent though, Womens division is shit and while they have AJ and Seth we know it is gonna be a while before they feud, so they probably will be stuck with Boring Corbin and Charisma void McIntyre


I wish they would just start Seth vs AJ tonight


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1119653221578964993


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1118657780234244096


----------



## WindPhoenix (Aug 24, 2018)

I get the feeling that the Becky/Lacey stuff is leading to a tag match where Becky is stuck teaming with Natalya's lame ass.


----------



## PresidentGasman (Mar 25, 2019)

Slackly said:


> -Most excited for the mens tag team division. When is the last time anyone has said that for RAW?
> 
> -The next feud for Rollins. Hopefully WWE doesn't get lazy and does the Lashley, Corbin, McIntyre trio thing. They probably will.
> 
> ...


they could do Seth vs Eric Young, i dont see any other reason why they would draft just Eric but not the rest of Sanity, otherwise its probably either Corbin,Drew,or Lashley as Seth's first challenger.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

WindPhoenix said:


> I get the feeling that the Becky/Lacey stuff is leading to a tag match where Becky is stuck teaming with Natalya's lame ass.


What is wrong with that? It's pro wrestling 101, gives the challenger a win over the champion without the champion having to take a loss herself. 

It doesn't matter what Becky does for the rest of her career now. This wrestling thing? She's competed it. She's beat the game, 100% completion, done. She could lose both belts to Zelina Vega tonight in a 10 second squash and she'd still be the most successful women's wrestler of all time. She had her happy ending, the story is done. The rest of her career now is basically an epilogue.

I can't for the life of me understand why I still see Becky fans getting paranoid about stuff (not you, just in general) you all got what you wanted, she is the kayfabe GOAT and nobody is ever going to surpass her.

Show looks awful anyway. Enjoy, I guess.


----------



## WindPhoenix (Aug 24, 2018)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> What is wrong with that? It's pro wrestling 101, gives the challenger a win over the champion without the champion having to take a loss herself.
> 
> It doesn't matter what Becky does for the rest of her career now. This wrestling thing? She's competed it. She's beat the game, 100% completion, done. She could lose both belts to Zelina Vega tonight in a 10 second squash and she'd still be the most successful women's wrestler of all time. She had her happy ending, the story is done. The rest of her career now is basically an epilogue.
> 
> ...


It doesn't fit her to be teaming with Natalya. She turned heel on Becky prior. This isn't hard to get.

What a dumb take. Wrestlemania was the end of one story and the beginning of another. It's not the epilogue. Sure there won't be many bigger than this, but there is the case of when Ronda comes back. This reign is the building your legacy in the business after the big win, not the end.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

PresidentGasman said:


> they could do Seth vs Eric Young, i dont see any other reason why they would draft just Eric but not the rest of Sanity, otherwise its probably either Corbin,Drew,or Lashley as Seth's first challenger.


I would be all for Rollins vs. Young. I fear though that Young is only on RAW on his own to put over other guys like EC3 and Cedric Alexander.

Maybe i'm wrong and they value Eric Young higher. Hopefully i'm wrong. Plus maybe Young ends up becoming a face. Like I said before, RAW is packed full of heels.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1119653221578964993


LOL

Raw is TNA


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I hope we get some MITB qualifiers.

Also:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1120464082195365889
Oh I know you were all looking forward to this.






*Cesaro vs. Alexander

*2 Triple Threats With the Winners facing off later in the night to see who will challenge Seth at MITB

*AJ vs. Mysterio vs. Joe

*Miz vs. McIntyre vs. Corbin


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

So you’d assume AJ vs McIntyre...Mysterio vs Corbin is going to be a barnstormer of a main event.


----------



## TheGoodCoach (Apr 8, 2019)

Zapato said:


> So you’d assume AJ vs McIntyre...Mysterio vs Corbin is going to be a barnstormer of a main event.


im thinking AJ v Corbin unfortunately. 

They've announced 4 matches already and a face to face segment. Where's the mystery or reason to watch?


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

TheGoodCoach said:


> im thinking AJ v Corbin unfortunately.
> 
> They've announced 4 matches already and a face to face segment. Where's the mystery or reason to watch?


I’d prefer that purely because they need to get out of their system their craving to waste all these one on ones on TV that need to be kept for PPV feuds. Corbin is alright as a filler while the others are on MITB duty.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Styles/Joe/Mysterio should be one helluva banger... ruined by constant commercial breaks and fuckery most likely. :lol


----------



## TheGoodCoach (Apr 8, 2019)

HHH starting off show


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Bobby Roode is now officially known as Robert Roode.

I assume this change will result in nothing.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

WTF is HHH starting off, shouldn't we be done with him UGH


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

The HHH Experience :mark

How's your territory doing?!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

AngryConsumer said:


> Bobby Roode is now officially known as Robert Roode.
> 
> I assume this change will result in nothing.


maybe he will wear a suit lol


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Shovel time :buried


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I like how they act like Joe was apart of the shake up lol


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Some other BS is going on USA.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Omg, that triple threat match is gonna be fucking great.. Well, it has the potential.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Renee :homer


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Renee's voice is annoying but her legs are incredible :done


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Its so funny, whenever Triple H's music hits or would hit back in the day it felt like a star was coming out, same with alot on the roster from a decade ago, when Stone cold's music would hit or The Rock, you had that big star feel to them. Literally no one on this roster has that feel to them, no one feels like a big star.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Triple h gotta get himself on the camera with the champ :rolleyes


----------



## Doddsy_V1 (Oct 2, 2006)

Why are people getting excited over the triple threat? When was the last time you saw a memorable match on RAW?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Easily the best attire Seth has had since his white jesus attire from summerslam.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Seth <3 In his homestate! :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Yikes, they're in Iowa.. Gonna be a weak crowd.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

HHH should give him a pedigree and make himself #1 contender.


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Seth with a huge pop


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The chants, the pops. :mark:

Just wish I wasn't sick so I could enjoy this more.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Doddsy_V1 said:


> Why are people getting excited over the triple threat? When was the last time you saw a memorable match on RAW?


Uh, because AJ, Rey and Joe are in the match. That's why.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Trips should destroy him and take the title back. Put the title back on a real star. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Did they just say fucking head?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Becky and Rollins cutting the same promos every week


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Face triple h is just so sooooooo bad


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Mania was only 2 weeks ago. It feels like 2 years ago :lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Face-ish authority figure HHH is weird lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> HHH should give him a pedigree and make himself #1 contender.




I swear to god I’m starting to think you’re my wife posting my statements before I do 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

did they say "funky butt loving" ?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This promo is kinda boring


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This super friendly bromance between Triple H and Seth is weird.


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Are they saying Rollin sucks?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Get to the point Trips


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

@bradatar ps told you about Joe going to raw, wasnt it you that kept telling me the draft was over when I kept saying Joe would be on raw lol


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Be surprised if the #1 Contender by the end of the night isn't AJ or Drew. I kno everyone keeps talking about Summerslam for AJ, but MITB is a big show too.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

He slayed Men, Kings, Beasts..... But can he slay a monster?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Bring out Corbin to take out the trash 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

triple h sucks rollins' dick every time they are in the ring 
we got it hhh, it's your favorite wrestler :lol


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*I totally thought I heard Seth Rollins say he stomped Lesnar's FUCKING head at first.*


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Can Corbin come save this show already. BORING. Who the fuck cares about these two blowing each other for 15 minutes.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

bradatar said:


> I swear to god I’m starting to think you’re my wife posting my statements before I do
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Iris Amicitia said:


> *I totally thought I heard Seth Rollins say he stomped Lesnar's FUCKING head at first.*


I thought they said that every time lol

it wasnt that?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

We're here...

Just turned Raw on... wtf?!

My boy Rollins and Trips..... ehhhh

Raw is so refreshing with Reigns and Lesnar around!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> @bradatar ps told you about Joe going to raw, wasnt it you that kept telling me the draft was over when I kept saying Joe would be on raw lol




Nah dude Joe to RAW was the only thing to make sense. Can’t have the IC and US title on the same brand I ain’t a moron lol wasn’t me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

The losers of those matches will be in MITB I assume


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

So are they going to stop blowing each other lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I love that Seth brought up that he got cashed in on lol cos it was by Dean :lol I'm sure Seth didn't mind that much hahah, cos he even said that if anybody had to cash in on him he was glad it was Dean.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

bradatar said:


> Nah dude Joe to RAW was the only thing to make sense. Can’t have the IC and US title on the same brand I ain’t a moron lol wasn’t me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


oh sorry ha.

i forgot who was arguing with me about it lol I am just too lazy to look it up in my old posts ha ha


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Why did they show the graphics at the start before HHH announced it, it's little things like that, that makes this show such shit.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

JOE.

:mark:

:trips8


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

JOE :mark


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Joeeeeee


----------



## spagbol (Aug 31, 2016)

birthday_massacre said:


> I thought they said that every time lol
> 
> it wasnt that?


I heard fucking every time too. Think they were actually dropping f bombs


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Joe IS on Raw!

Sweet!


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

So, uh... they’ve plastered these two triple threat matches within the first 10 minutes of the show, and Rollins has to act that he doesn’t know about either? fpalm


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Joe :mark:


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Probably gonna end up being Corbin facing Rollins at MitB


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL Joe almost dropping the US title when he got in the ring :lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Joey 2 Belts


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Joe's such a beast on the mic


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*So, do the other 3 dudes in the second triple threat not matter?*


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1120472841240088579


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Looks like we're having a fatal four way match to determine the next #1 contender for the Universal Championship...


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Hopefully they'll leave AJ v Seth for next year's WM.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Joe is way more believable than Rollins.

Now, mygeekeo lmfaooo


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Rey acting like he didn't job out in 10 seconds at WM lol


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Why Rey sound so nervous?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Mainboy said:


> Hopefully they'll leave AJ v Seth for next year's WM.


Probably summerslam.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1120472841240088579


*FUCK THIS COMPANY.*


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Would love to see Rollins and AJ at MITB :banderas


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Joe looks good with his hair a little longer


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

ironcladd1 said:


> Probably gonna end up being Corbin facing Rollins at MitB


Nah. Drew is winning tonight and will the first fed to Seth Borings.


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> LOL Joe almost dropping the US title when he got in the ring :lol


And he didn't even miss a bar on the mic, that's my boy


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Here is the first third of our RAW Six. Who will fill out the rest of it?


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Miz feels like more of a star than anyone in this company.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Does Miz change brands every shakeup? :lol I swear he does lol.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

CM Punk vs Shane at Summerslam for best in the world ha ha


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Ham and Egger said:


> Here is the first third of our RAW Six. Who will fill out the rest of it?


The idiots in production already flashed who it is earlier. miz Corbin Drew


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Miz feels like more of a star than anyone in this company.


Who do you see as stars?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Does Miz change brands every shakeup? :lol I swear he does lol.


yes he actually does, I think he has changed very single time.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

It's bugging me out that they are talking while entering the ring.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

RAW going back to gimmicks


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

What a waste of 15 minutes


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

How the hell can anyone cheer Miz wearing that shit :lol


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I guess its gonna be Rollins/McIntyre


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Corbin geting that heat :lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Best heel on the roster


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Baron gets more heat after 5 words than Drew gets in an entire promo trying his ass off.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

He still looks like a pissed off Applesbees worker


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

GOAT Corbin with the only real heat 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Oh hey it's Baron boring


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Baron Corbin. The man I want as my Universal Champion.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

It won't happen, but Seth vs. Miz was one of the best WWE matches last year at Backlash. I wouldn't mind that as a title match.


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Miz has no business being on this show.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Miz feels like more of a star than anyone in this company.


no 
stop trying to be an "elite" , he is a glorified midcarder lol


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Nah. Drew is winning tonight and will the first fed to Seth Borings.


We’ll see. Looks like Corbin is in one of the matches


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

6-pack Elimination match tonight?!


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Welp I guess Lashley is not getting a shot lol


----------



## Doddsy_V1 (Oct 2, 2006)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Does Miz change brands every shakeup? :lol I swear he does lol.


miz and maryse acknowledged it on Insta


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Didn't Lashely beat Angle in Angles final TNA match lol


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Just give me an AJ/Seth staredown for now


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The fact that AJ shaved his facial hair off is still weirding me out :lol


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

TD Stinger said:


> It won't happen, but Seth vs. Miz was one of the best WWE matches last year at Backlash. I wouldn't mind that as a title match.


this! their blacklash match should have happened for the UV title in the main event 
MY GOD! Corbin has go away heat sorry. , no ones wants to see his ass here...


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

THE.

BEST. 

EVER. 

:dance :dance :dance


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Where is Bobby Lashley?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> 6-pack Elimination match tonight?!


2 triple threats the winners of each face off in the main event

Drew vs Corbin vs Miz

Joe vs AJ vs Rey


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

corbin! please change your clothes!


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Can we EVER start a Raw hot? This format is so dryly formulaic and I feel like we have seen it damn near every week for years.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

AJ is so fucking over


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Didn't Lashely beat Angle in Angles final TNA match lol


That's non-canon in the WWE cinematic universe


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

No one cares AJ hand the mic to Corbin or Miz so star power can take over. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

ironcladd1 said:


> We’ll see. Looks like Corbin is in one of the matches


Corbin is advertised to face Seth at Extreme Rules. Drew is the new big dude to feed to the Shield boys.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

If that is gonna be RAW's main event scene for the next couple fo months... I don't know how to feel about it


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

raw's main event scene looks so sexy


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Joe Goldberg said:


> Where is Bobby Lashley?


Having a quickie with Renee.


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Lashley deserves to be here.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

aj blasting Corbin is great!


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Seth is still iffy on the mic to me


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Can we EVER start a Raw hot? This format is so dryly formulaic and I feel like we have seen it damn near every week for years.


Id love to see raw start off some weeks with Joe doing a US title challenge


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Good opening segment. Good crowd, too.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Seth FREAKIN Rollins is gets that early 00's RVD type of love!


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1120472841240088579


The fuck? fpalm


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

WTH is that two friends vs Miz?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Can an opening promo get any more generic than that?


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

aj vs rollins!!!!!


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Mordecay said:


> If that is gonna be RAW's main event scene for the next couple fo months... I don't know how to feel about it


Seth, Styles, Joe?

I'll take that over Roman, Brock & Braun.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

So Braun and Lashley are absent in this scene...


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

I will forever see Xavier and Big E moshing to Seth's theme


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Seth FREAKIN Rollins is gets that early 00's RVD type of love!


Except RVD was a laid back charismatic stoner. Seth is a nerd with allergies.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Id be stunned if its not AJ vs. Drew at the end of the night and Drew wins.


----------



## The Capo (Mar 13, 2017)

Wow, Raws main event scene looks terrible.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

wow so 
fucking generic 
no intensity, how can you book such an high profile segment into boringness, with all those guys? 
all of their promos smelled like they were scripted to death!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Wonder if that'll be Seth's only appearance. They're in his homestate, you think they could do more with him.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Can an opening promo get any more generic than that?


20 minutes of 8 guys talking and absolutely nothing was said. Modern WWE in a nutshell.


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

patpat said:


> aj vs rollins!!!!!


Too soon. More than likely Summerslam.

Think it's prob gonna be Drew or Corbin. And that's the right decision.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

I would love Miz as the Universal Champion. Come on, WWE. You need to...


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Rey should win this one.

McIntyre should win his.

Rey vs McIntyre.... The Chosen One wins.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Id be stunned if its not AJ vs. Drew at the end of the night and Drew wins.


please can you change your pictures? every time is see the IWPG title it reminds me of how boring bland and not important wee titles are. 
thanks ,*a fellow jay white fan.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

"I'm Seth 'Freakin' Rollins and I'm going to Burn ... it... down!"


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

And they could've rearranged the triple threat matches. It's like I'm watching Smackdown on RAW. :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Switchblade Club said:


> Seth, Styles, Joe?
> 
> I'll take that over Roman, Brock & Braun.


Like someone posted, those 20 minutes were generic as fuck


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Rey Mysterio should not be in this match. Lashley should be.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Joe Goldberg said:


> Rey Mysterio should not be in this match. Lashley should be.


Rey is probably there to eat the pin.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Id be stunned if its not AJ vs. Drew at the end of the night and Drew wins.


With some fuckery from Lashley...


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

It always takes me a few weeks to adjust to the people changing shows cos I'm so used to AJ, Joe and Rey on SD :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

triple threat matches should be elimination matches


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

bloc said:


> I will forever see Xavier and Big E moshing to Seth's theme


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Id love to see raw start off some weeks with Joe doing a US title challenge


Yeah, a match, a brawl, surprise, something to break the monotony. We've been doing the 20-minute promo kumbaya to set up something that'd take 2 minutes on Raw ever since "The HHH Show" days. 

I'm by no means a member of the Vince Russo fanclub, but when Russo was booking, we had no idea how shit would start, so things stayed fresh. I appreciated that element of surprise.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

It's so weird to see some of these guys on Raw now. I'm glad they are, though.


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Ricochet vs Robert Roode today


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God whens the last time the Styles Clash was actually used? is it banned? cause its becoming like The Punt did, it gets set up but is never allowed to go through.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> It's so weird to see some of these guys on Raw now. I'm glad they are, though.


especially AJ since he did everything there was to do on SD.


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Tbh Rey should have been left on SDL. He would be much better champion than Kofi


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

AJ vs Corbin. 

Drew costs AJ setting up Seth v Corbin and AJ v Drew

Shane v Miz and Rey vs Joe for the US title for MITB.

Not sure what that means for Lashley etc.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> especially AJ since he did everything there was to do on SD.


Yeah, it was definitely the right move. When he does retire in the future, you want him to have some Raw accolades, as well. So, now was the perfect time.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

This triple threat in the mid 00s would've been one hell of a contest.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Joe Goldberg said:


> Ricochet vs Robert Roode today




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1120476844074123265


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Joe Goldberg said:


> Tbh Rey should have been left on SDL. He would be much better champion than Kofi


Not gonna take anything away from Kofi, but there are a few guys that will always make be think of the blue brand

Rey is one of them.

As well as Taker, Benoit, Angle, JBL, Chavo, Lesnar, The Basham Brothers, MVP, Matt Hardy, Eddie... well damn that's more than a few! :laugh:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ruby jobbing to fucking Dana Brooke fpalm. 

The Squad is fucking doomed


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

-XERO- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1120476844074123265


Roode is finally a singles heel on the main roster. Took long enough.

:banderas

That mustache, though. :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Joe has the best powerslam in the buisness.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

roblewis87 said:


> AJ vs Corbin.
> 
> Drew costs AJ setting up Seth v Corbin and AJ v Drew
> 
> ...


Welp that suck is Corbin advances. What a shame.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

-XERO- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1120476844074123265


Lol they're seriously wanting to turn him into Rick Rude because of his last name aren't they? lol doesn't surprise me.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

WrestlingOracle said:


> This triple threat in the mid 00s would've been one hell of a contest.


Man don't get me started lol, especially in 2005


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

I am getting tired of Joe's matches now. I hate Coquina Clutch


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Really enjoying this match


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Stupid ass corner stack move


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Mordecay said:


> Ruby jobbing to fucking Dana Brooke fpalm.
> 
> The Squad is fucking doomed


Wait what!? Why are they trying Ruby like that


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Joe throwing fools off the top rope.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WHOA. Was that a new Joe move?

That was pretty cool.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Ooh, that was a hell of a spot.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

That unintentionally looked like a double blockbuster. Serendipitous very cool spot.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This match keeps getting screwed because of all the fucking commercials.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

I wish Rey would ditch that stupid ass mohawk on his mask idk why but it just bothers me


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Really enjoying this match


Aaaaaaand theres a commercial


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Showstopper said:


> Roode is finally a singles heel on the main roster. Took long enough.
> 
> :banderas
> 
> That mustache, though. :lol


It's about time he goes to back to his old self, makes me wonder if he's going to be in the Money in the Bank


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Yo, I never heard this one before....

:dance :dance :dance :dance


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Roxinius said:


> I wish Rey would ditch that stupid ass mohawk on his mask idk why but it just bothers me


Because it's so trash lol. The gladitor thing he's actually going for just doesn't come off with his mohawk


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Commercials are ruining the flow of this match.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Joe Goldberg said:


> Tbh Rey should have been left on SDL. He would be much better champion than Kofi


Not to mention FOX said they wanted more diversity of raw especially for their Fox spanish speaking station. Rey would have been perfect for that


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

"Go to commercial dammit!! Yes another one don't question me!!!":vince3


----------



## Celphish (Aug 22, 2016)

-XERO- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1120476844074123265


Love the repackage, Glorious Heel Domination; however we all know the shovel is coming if his first singles match is against Ric O’Shea. :lol:


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Feels like we've seen more commercials than ring time this match :maury


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So in total we're gonna be able to see only 5 minutes of this match aren't we? seems theres a commercial after every 3 or 4 moves.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Roxinius said:


> I wish Rey would ditch that stupid ass mohawk on his mask idk why but it just bothers me


it looks like one of those scrub brushes you clean sinks or dishes with


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

birthday_massacre said:


> Not to mention FOX said they wanted more diversity of raw especially for their Fox spanish speaking station. Rey would have been perfect for that


Looking forward to see Jimena Sanchez on SDL


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Helluva match.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

So AJ to win this and Corbin to get a big win over AJ? Fuck yeah I’ll take it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That was a very nice ending.. Great match.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

why would doing a styles clash on Rey on joes chest make joe take a pin? WTF


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That Styles Clash.

HOLY FUCK.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Damn. They got Joe taking the fall.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

interesting ending sequence


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

So you have Joe take the pin smh lol


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Talking about Jimena Sanchez, Am I the only one here who finds Latina/Spanish girls annoying when they speak in their language? Not trying to offend anyone but like Arabic, Italian, Spanish doesn't sound like a civilized language


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Good creative finish to that match.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Why is Joe eating the pin here? What the fuck? Bullshit.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Still Samoa Job :lol


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

What we got from that was a very fun match Wish commercials didn't block us from seeing more.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

They're not doing AJ vs Rollins this early are they?

It's gotta be Drew to beat AJ... right?


----------



## TheGoodCoach (Apr 8, 2019)

birthday_massacre said:


> why would doing a styles clash on Rey on joes chest make joe take a pin? WTF


this


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Anyone know when Joe's deal runs out? He needs to go to AEW ASAP. He has to be sick of getting buried by the vanilla hillbilly midget by now.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> So you have Joe take the pin smh lol


Makes no sense. AJ does a finisher on Rey and he tosses rey aside to pin joe


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> So you have Joe take the pin smh lol


To be fair Joe took the brunt of the damage there


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

That was a cool spot. Hope to see some one on one AJ vs Rey matches in the future.


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

Ugh did they have to pin Joe though


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

That was a damn good finish. One of the better matches I've seen on WWE TV this year. Just wish I could have seen the whole thing.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> They're not doing AJ vs Rollins this early are they?
> 
> It's gotta be Drew to beat AJ... right?


Drew def gotta get the W

AJ and Seth should be saved for Summerslam


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Joe Goldberg said:


> Talking about Jimena Sanchez, Am I the only one here who finds Latina/Spanish girls annoying when they speak in their language? Not trying to offend anyone but like Arabic, Italian, Spanish doesn't sound like a civilized language


Sheesh lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Wow Alicia Fox

And Becky in a match.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Renee wens3


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

....


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> They're not doing AJ vs Rollins this early are they?
> 
> It's gotta be Drew to beat AJ... right?


Drew pins Miz then beats AJ with Lashleys help.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Excellent match.

I like the creative for tonight. A simple, logical storyline that flows throughout the night. Two triple-threats. The two winners face eachother in the main-event tonight. The winner faces the Champion at the next PPV.

Simple, logical story-telling.

We haven't had that on Raw in ages. This beats the hell out of the Raw main event scene over the past several years. Why it took them so long to do something so EASY, I have no idea..


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Joe is costing AJ the main-event match, isn't he?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Piss break.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Makes no sense. AJ does a finisher on Rey and he tosses rey aside to pin joe


Yeah that was just felt wrong. Only positive is i guess they protected a finisher lol.


Roxinius said:


> To be fair Joe took the brunt of the damage there


I guess, just weird to hit your finisher then pin somebody else.


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Amazing end to the match.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

John Cena is 100% Hollywood now. How funny is that after everything?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

LOL Becky vs Alicia Fox? Golly gee wonder who wins that one? lol are they fucking serious? Would be like Stone Cold vs Pete Gas on Raw back in the day, do they expect anyone to suspend their disbelief and think Fox has a chance?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Naomi vs Billie next


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

I'll be damned: A RAW match that was actually worth being invested in from start to finish. :mase But then again, I shouldn't be too surprised, considering a 3-way between Styles, Joe and Rey Rey would be as fun as that match was.

And :salute to APPLEDOO for continuing to be further unshackled from this damn company, thanks to finding more and more mainstream appeal.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

prosperwithdeen said:


> John Cena is 100% Hollywood now. How funny is that after everything?


Watch this interview with Chris Van Vliet, he kind of talks about it. Really great interview, I got a new found respect for Cena.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

I don't know why I'm watching this. Everyone with talent is getting buried. Joe jobbed to 2 midgets. Miz and Corbin will job to Mr. Crickets. Roode will job to a spot monkey.

The product is embarrassing.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Ok enough of this. Enjoy the show guys.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> I'll be damned: A RAW match that was actually worth being invested in from start to finish. :mase But then again, I shouldn't be too surprised, considering a 3-way between Styles, Joe and Rey Rey would be as fun as that match was.
> 
> And :salute to APPLEDOO for continuing to be further unshackled from this damn company, thanks to finding more and more mainstream appeal.


maybe re-signing Prichard is finally paying off

If only they could re-sign Dutch Mantel as a booker


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

John Cena is smart to jump off the ship right when its about to sink. Cena can become a bigger name than Rock. Cena has got a big fan following and and similar if not more than the Rock.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Cameron is about to have a new favorite match.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> LOL Becky vs Alicia Fox? Golly gee wonder who wins that one? lol are they fucking serious? Would be like Stone Cold vs Pete Gas on Raw back in the day, do they expect anyone to suspend their disbelief and think Fox has a chance?


They'll run an angle during it or something. Lacey probably interferes.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Okay Iconics thank god some star power. Rey was boring everyone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> LOL Becky vs Alicia Fox? Golly gee wonder who wins that one? lol are they fucking serious? Would be like Stone Cold vs Pete Gas on Raw back in the day, do they expect anyone to suspend their disbelief and think Fox has a chance?


I think Lacey will interfere in the match.

its good they are doing matches like that and not PPV apponets on free tv. WWE needs to do more of that


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This chick's accent. Woof.


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

I would prefer Corbin having a 3 hour match than this Iconic BS


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That Ariana Grande joke was lame.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

As a Starbucks fiend, I loved that promo right there.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

“PEYTON...BILLIE KAY!”

:lol :lol :lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

IIoncis gear is pretty fire tho.


----------



## The Capo (Mar 13, 2017)

Lol “who wrote that” 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

This crowd is shit. They don't deserve to see Peyton.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Peyton looks good with that lighter hair color.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Same Corey, who wrote that?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

If Billie loses this fuck this stupid company 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Are we back to the era of short women's matches?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Billy jobbed out in seconds. :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

OK that was a pretty good promo by The IIconics.

They're growing on me.

Haha, Naomi with the squash!!

OK, I get it... they lose the exhibition matches but win when it matters.

I can dig that!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Well that was stupid...and pointless.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Are we back to the era of short women's matches?


Do you really want a Billie Kay match going any longer than that though?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

bradatar said:


> If Billie loses this fuck this stupid company
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Go on....


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I’m fine if they lose every fucking tv match ever. Have them keep winning PPVs.


Fuck this I thought Bray was coming back tonight ugh 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Will Billie suck my dick for 100 dollars?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

They are not even giving them a chance :fuckthis


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

So ... why did commentary tell us the entire outcome of the opening promo, making the next 10 minutes completely pointless? Did the idiot in the back, barking commands at Cole have no idea that HHH was about to go to the ring to announce the 2 triple threat matches?

Wouldn't it have been 100 times better if we had EITHER commentary telling us, OR the lengthy promo? I'd have been happy with either. In fact, unusually ... I'd have preferred commentary to have kept quiet, so HHH and Seth could be interrupted by Samoa Joe, as his move to RAW was still "unannounced".

It's this exact kind of shit that pisses us off, Vince.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Corey knows your StarBucks order, Renee? :ambrose4


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Coming soon....

Nm...

OK it's time for the third segment of that vignette and we need it TONIGHT!


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Good work, WWE...short but pointless


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

These Bray vignettes. :lol Guess he'll be a Raw midcarder.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Gosh I can't even with this nonsense in the first hour.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

If Drew wins this match I'm turning the TV off.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

the trend of champions eating a pin in non title matches is already 2/2 tonight lol


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Will a black girl like Naomi want to fuck me? Tbh I like mixed girls better than black like my previous roommate


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> These Bray vignettes. :lol Guess he'll be a Raw midcarder.


He looks pretty jacked now, he could be a main eventer.

Maybe put Nikki Cross with him


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> He looks pretty jacked now, he could be a main eventer.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe put Nikki Cross with him


Really? Haven't seen anything of him but his Dread mohowak


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Just watching that SD promo made me groan, I swear they give Roman a "will he be fired?" storyline once per year. Think of something new for him already...


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## magicplayerno1 (May 27, 2016)

Jesus the Iiconics with the womens tag belts is a joke... I mean the whole womens division is mostly a joke but damn...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> Really? Haven't seen anything of him but his Dread mohowak


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> He looks pretty jacked now, he could be a main eventer.
> 
> Maybe put Nikki Cross with him


He can be a solid addition to the roster if he's not booked like a joke for once.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

magicplayerno1 said:


> Jesus the Iiconics with the womens tag belts is a joke... I mean the whole womens division is mostly a joke but damn...


They could be the female Edge & Christian if they were given some creative freedom and weren't booked to lose every match.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Joe Goldberg said:


> Will a black girl like Naomi want to fuck me? Tbh I like mixed girls better than black like my previous roommate


Wow dude, Every Female thread, You act like Pervert


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Roman Reigns is that kid in the school who gets a warning letter every week but still doesn't get expelled because principal has secret crush on him


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Just watching that SD promo made me groan, I swear they give Roman a "will he be fired?" storyline once per year. Think of something new for him already...


So they are going to give a guy who just beat cancer a will he be fired storyline lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


>


Yeah definitely slimmed out and been doing his curls. Side note you can really tell him and Bo are brothers here


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Just watching that SD promo made me groan, I swear they give Roman a "will he be fired?" storyline once per year. Think of something new for him already...


Kinda get the feeling you’ll be disappointed. My guess is it’s gonna be same Roman booking but this time on SD.


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

birthday_massacre said:


>


Imagine the other guy in the pic whining about current WWE product, Vince prolly gonna ignore the shit out of him.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Corbin has to win this. Weird having Miz and Corbin as my two favorites in this match and thinking there’s a good chance I’m pissed off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> Yeah definitely slimmed out and been doing his curls. Side note you can really tell him and Bo are brothers here


Now Bray just needs to get Owens on his regimen lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Now Bray just needs to get Owens on his regimen lol


New tag team the gym rats


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Miz the face in peril?!

LMAO!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> New tag team the gym rats


If Owens looked like that Vince would probably love him lol


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Corbin has got the look of the superstar tbh. He is much better than marks darling mental Sullivan


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I am sad again :sadbecky


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

2 dudes and in wrestling trucks and then there is Corbin. :lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> If Owens looked like that Vince would probably love him lol


Yeah he'd definitely get some extra love. A real question is has anybody ever got ripped and not been rewarded for it?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Joe Goldberg said:


> Corbin has got the look of the superstar tbh. He is much better than marks darling mental Sullivan


Corbin looks way bette too since shaving his head.

He just needs to lose the applebees suit


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Corbin is the greatest heel in the wrestling industry atm.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Is Corbin gonna wrestle for the rest of his career in that black dress shirt and slacks?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Yes! Springboard Miz lives!


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Lok said:


> 2 dudes and in wrestling trucks and then there is Corbin. :lol


Baron is a man of culture.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Miz getting face pops for Bryan's moveset.:mj4


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> Yeah he'd definitely get some extra love. A real question is has anybody ever got ripped and not been rewarded for it?


Maybe just Chris Masters, he was always a jobber


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I know I'm in the minority but I want Drew to win this.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Is Corbin gonna wrestle for the rest of his career in that black dress shirt and slacks?


Guess its so he can hide that smiley face on his torso.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Why does there always have to be a three-person turnbuckle spot in a triple threat?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Corbin needs to not do that move like that anymore. 

He could've really hurt himself there!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Corbin delivering the big spots 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I know I'm in the minority but I want Drew to win this.


Same, he's the only one of these 3 who looks and feels like a star.

I don't mind Corbin, he's a good heel, but until he gets rid of the fucking street clothes during matches i don't give a fuck about him.


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

I don't know why people hate the attire of Corbin? Probably because marks can't get a dress shirt for themselves because they wont fit in it.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Corbin is trash. Pure garbage, I swear.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I like to see my favs doing well, but Vince... you're missing one...










Calling it now... he will be in the MITB match and he's a darkhorse to win it!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Joe Goldberg said:


> I don't know why people hate the attire of Corbin? Probably because marks can't get a dress shirt for themselves because they wont fit in it.




I think the Friday’s bartender looks perfect for him. He’s supposed to look like that sleezy fuck selling adderall to high schoolers behind the local Friday’s smoking weed with the kids parents during happy hour.

Yeah I created my Baron Corbin character. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

I'd prefer Mojo over Lars tbh.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Holy shit, completely forgot about Mojo. :lmao Has he even done anything yet?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I like the idea of having multiple matches to find a number one contender.

You need it with 3 hrs.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I like to see my favs doing well, but Vince... you're missing one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How about we get him on Raw first before we dream so big? Baby steps...


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Renee, about The IIconics promo: "You don't have to yell when you have a microphone."

Pay attention Cole. You irritating, yelling, asshat.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I’m all in on a Mojo push sign me the fuck up 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Showstopper said:


> Holy shit, completely forgot about Mojo. :lmao Has he even done anything yet?


He just yells in the mirror


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Showstopper said:


> Holy shit, completely forgot about Mojo. :lmao Has he even done anything yet?


Haha! Not since letting the world know his time was nigh!

He's coming doe!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WWEfan4eva said:


> He just yells in the mirror


He hates his own reflection.

:mj2


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Ham and Egger said:


> How about we get him on Raw first before we dream so big? Baby steps...


True true lol!

I'm very passionate about my favs! :laugh:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Corbin dressed like that just makes him look like a dude who wandered into the match and has no idea what he's doing :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Joe Goldberg said:


> I don't know why people hate the attire of Corbin? Probably because marks can't get a dress shirt for themselves because they wont fit in it.


Cause it looks awful, its a raggedy sweat filled dress shirt sticking to his skin all through the match and looking uncomfortable as fuck. 

Only one i'll give a pass for dress clothes during matches is Low Ki, at least he's got a Hitman kind of thing going on for it so it makes sense. Plus Low Ki makes it look bad ass with the holsters with it and gloves.

Corbin just looks messy with it, shirts unbuttoned, no tie, bottom hanging out of it. He just looks like some dude off the street who rolled up his sleeves and hopped in the ring.


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

I gotta say. Drew McIntyre is a damn good looking man.


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

ffs I thought they were gonna make Mac tap out


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Corbin eating shit on those steps was hilarious.

Also, he is so winning this match.


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Reasons why marks hate Corbin: He's better looking than most of them, He's rich, Has a higher chance of pulling hot girls, Dresses well unlike them who don't even take shower for months


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Corbin is gonna win this. Tack another accomplishment on Daddy gold gloves impressive resume. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So now that Dean is gone it is the Future Shock DDT again


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

YES CORBIN YES !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

KILL HIM DREW!!!!

Bah, I wanted Drew to win. Corbin sucks :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

LOL Corbin steals it, I dont mind that finish


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Corbin with classic heel move. :lol Drew pissed :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

My boy Corbin stole one from my boy Drew...

I'm OK with it. 

Drew is a better tweener.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

bradatar said:


> Corbin is gonna win this. Tack another accomplishment on Daddy gold gloves impressive resume.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Daddy Gold Gloves.

:lol


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Good lord it's gonna be Corbin and Seth? :kobefacepalm


----------



## dukenukem3do (Jan 31, 2011)

boo Drew should of won


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Another hell of a Triple Threat match. Miz is really coming into his own as a babyface. All men played their roles well.

Though LOL at the thought of Corbin in a 1 on 1 Title match on PPV.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Another Corbin match. Yay -_-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:lauren


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

That was a fantastic match :clap :clap


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1120495800583368705


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Corbin gets unnecessary hate, blame booking.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Good shit, now he just needs to beat Styles. They might actually follow up with his win over Angle


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

CHARLY!!!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> Holy shit, completely forgot about Mojo. :lmao Has he even done anything yet?


He's basically been doing this sporadically for months now:










:mj4


----------



## Doddsy_V1 (Oct 2, 2006)

Theyre actually going to have Corbin main event a PPV


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

AJ could win this.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Showstopper said:


> Daddy Gold Gloves.
> 
> 
> 
> :lol




Make the shirts yesterday Vince 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Charly <3


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

2 very good matches already tonight.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Ace said:


> Corbin gets unnecessary hate, blame booking.


He gets hate because he doesn't flip and smarks get legit worked by his great heel promo skills.


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Get in your heads ya'll Seth Rollins vs Baron Corbin for the Universal Championship at MITB.

They r not doing Rollins vs Styles this soon. Corbin will win vs AJ with some interference from someone.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

#BeatUpJohnCena


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Good match actually impressed.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

beat up John Cena!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Doddsy_V1 said:


> Theyre actually going to have Corbin main event a PPV


There's an issue with having the heel that gets the most heat face an over babyface?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Doddsy_V1 said:


> Theyre actually going to have Corbin main event a PPV


The MITB can main event. Its not a bad spot to introduce a new main eventer to the scene. Corbin has earned it.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

#HEELSami


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Sami looks like he's having a seizure :lol


----------



## Tk Adeyemi (Feb 14, 2019)

Corbin is such a great heel. He triggers everyone on Twitter lol


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Great this Geek again !!!


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

wkc_23 said:


> #BeatUpJohnCena


:mark :mark

Good times.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sami to troll the fuck out of the crowd again.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

Was hoping for Drew VS AJ...but that was quite good.


----------



## Tk Adeyemi (Feb 14, 2019)

Exactly, he gets more heat than their boring indie darlings lol.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Sami rolling around like a damn fool. :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Anyone miss Dolph Ziggler? ....

I honestly forget the guy is on the roster...

Sad man...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I hope McIntire comes back for Corbin tonight lol :yes


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

AJ is in love with his own name he has to say it so enthusiastically.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ace said:


> Corbin gets unnecessary hate, blame booking.


He is a great heel. One of the best on the roster. He has come a long way since NXT.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

My stream must be really behind...no Sami on my screen yet lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

There’s a certain large black man that fucks Renee that hasn’t been used to tonight. He happens to be buddies with Sir Corbin. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Corbin is a real man and not a **** like marks who enjoy watching male wrestle in skinny tights and trunks


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> I hope McIntire comes back for Corbin tonight lol :yes


OMG I'd love that :lol


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

"What an athlete" after Sami makes a routine leap. So simple but that killed me.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So is it true that they broke up Ricochet and Aleister Black??


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Sami :lmao Dude's the most hyper man on the roster.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> He gets hate because he doesn't flip and smarks get legit worked by his great heel promo skills.


I have no issues with him in the ring or on the mic, i think he could be a big star, only issue i have with him is that god awful apple bee's waiter attire.

"How may i take your order?"


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Chan Hung said:


> I hope McIntire comes back for Corbin tonight lol :yes


Joe could come for AJ and Drew could come for Corbin. Gonna be an interesting main event. I lean towards Corbin winning but AJ wouldnt shock me.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This Raw has moved along pretty quick tonight. I don't feel as drained as I usually do at this point of the night. Better flow than usual.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

PavelGaborik said:


> "What an athlete" after Sami makes a routine leap. So simple but that killed me.


 actually laughed out loud was quite amusing to hear that


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Zayn is just bare annoying. He needs to learn from Corbin how to get booed without doing goofy stuff.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> #BeatUpJohnCena





Prayer Police said:


> beat up John Cena!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> OMG I'd love that :lol




That’s fine. It’ll start the inevitable Corbin face turn when they look at his gold gloves thing and make him a legit badass. I’m fine at accelerating that process a year or two. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This show has been trash, despite two very decent triple threats. Booking wise it has been :lauren


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

With no Reigns in sight, I can see McIntyre turning face.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That Make a Wish video was very sappy but also cute, lol that little kid who wants to be a dinosaur :lol


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

YESSS!

:zayn


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This show about to get better, too.

:bjpenn


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Hey, I have something in common with Sami, I've had shoulder surgery too :lol Though mine was broken and it took longer than 10 months to recover from.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Jubilant - word of the day.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Sami is now just being used as a puppet for Vince to vent his feelings on the fans, thats his whole shtick now to regurgitate Vince's feelings on the fans.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Sami about to gain more instagram follows. :lol


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm quickly becoming a Sami Zayn fan.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Corbin is the GOAT of triple threat matches.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Steiner would be ashamed to be associated with Sami’s gut


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Sami Zayn looks like a garden gnome. Holy shit.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Are these Sami promos ever actually leading to a feud or something?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Sami's heel level is over 9000!!!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

It's weirding me out that Sami and Dean look alike, especially in that photo of Sami wearing the beanie - they have the same beard :lol


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Sami has too much fun being a heel lol


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Wtf is this shit


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Yea, who doesn't love this face? :zayn2


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Sami wants to get pedigreed.


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

I wonder how my boss would feel if I was out of work on medical and I was out traveling the world around.

Vince. Fire this Geek !!!!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Does every heel have to cut a "I hate the fans" promo at least once during their run? :lol


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

hahaha, man this heel freeloader gimmick is awesome.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Are these Sami promos ever actually leading to a feud or something?


Yeah thats what i don't get with this gimmick, wheres it leading? all he does is shit on the fans, he's essentially feuding with the fans, hows that gonna lead to any kind of conclusion? a fan gonna jump the barriers and feud with him?


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

El Millennial


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Are these Sami promos ever actually leading to a feud or something?


its basically Vince talking shit to the fans through Sami


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

Sami is fucking gold!! Can we get a Zayn and Bryan faction please?? They would be great together.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-XERO- said:


>


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Oh look Cesaro can get a new tag team partner that can talk for him again 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Take notes Drew. This is how you cut a heel promo and keep people interested.


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

It's official, Corbin and Zayn are the top heels in the company


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Go to Hell


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

man Im waiting for SZ to shout out wrestlingforum.com


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Raw has some good heels now.

:bjpenn


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I agree with everyone else, what is the point of these promos? Nobody is interrupting him to start a feud or anything...


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

A trip to hell. :lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bradatar said:


> Oh look Cesaro can get a new tag team partner that can talk for him again
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That'll work, have him talk about how fans don't appreciate a talent like Cesaro.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

bloc said:


> It's official, Corbin and Zayn are the top heels in the company


This.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This is an unpopular thing to say here, but Sami Zayn fucking sucks right now. Jumping around like an asshole to his music and doing a generic ass shit on the crowd gimmick.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*HAPPY CRAZY TAXI ASS MUTHAFUCKA!!!!*


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Sami Zayn is absolute banter.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I don't watch 205 Live much, I didn't know it was Alexander coming out till I saw him, cos I didn't recognise his music.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Damn, someone really rustled the jimmies of this poor Uber driver. :dana2


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I'm liking the Sami promos, though I hope it leads to an actual 1 on 1 feud soon.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Cesaro is def gonna be teaming with Sami. Sorry buddy, but the mid card and upper card is full right now. See tonight’s opening. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Cedric Alexander... ain't seen ya in a while brotha!

Since 2016...damn!

I heard 205 was good now y'all.... true?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Headliner said:


> This is an unpopular thing to say here, but Sami Zayn fucking sucks right now. Jumping around like an asshole to his music and doing a generic ass shit on the crowd gimmick.


yeah DB did it much better.

Sami basicallly is doing DBs gimmick in a less clever way


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Punk come save.us


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Generic Guy number 46 black edition


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Zayn is hilarious :lol


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Another great promo from Sami :clap


----------



## TheGoodCoach (Apr 8, 2019)

they should have Sami beat up a fan


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Corbin needs to win clean tonight. AJ can afford a loss. Establish him. Make him the guy.


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

Monster fuckin heel


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Does every heel have to cut a "I hate the fans" promo at least once during their run? :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cedric and Cesaro should be good.. Hope Casaro doesn't take the pinfall though.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Headliner said:


> This is an unpopular thing to say here, but Sami Zayn fucking sucks right now. Jumping around like an asshole to his music and doing a generic ass shit on the crowd gimmick.


His music is borderline trolly and it draws heat, which is what you are supposed to do....get legit boo's.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Oh Cesaro on RAW. I guess Fella is staying on SD.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Corbin needs to win clean tonight. AJ can afford a loss. Establish him. Make him the guy.




You’re getting me excited stop 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

If Cesaro jobs to this flippy floppy geek...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cesaro next.

:bjpenn


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

I like Cedric but damn does Cesaro really have to do the job?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Cesaro was split from Sheamus?!?

YES!
YES!
YES!

Push Cesaro please!!!

Dude has PAID HIS DUES!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> If Cesaro jobs to this flippy floppy geek...


yeah this should be a squash match with Cesaro winning in two or three minutes.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why did they move Cesaro to Raw??


----------



## Tk Adeyemi (Feb 14, 2019)

How does he suck when his getting heat. What his doing is working. I don’t understand some of u fans.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Cesaro was split from Sheamus?!?
> 
> YES!
> YES!
> ...


I want to see AJ vs Cesaro for the UT at WM


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

As for sami, they should have zoomed in even closer to his face..like his grill-teeth LOL that would have been actually kind of amusing. I'm sensing a DANIEL Bryan 2.0 with Sami.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Cool to see Cedric actually getting hyped up for his move up from the kiddie table known as 205 Live.

And holy shit, they really just nonchalantly split up The Bar. :vince6


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> If Cesaro jobs to this flippy floppy geek...




Welcome to raw mother fucker 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Does it really matter who does the job here? Neither Cesaro or Cedric have momentum, neither are going to be a factor, neither provide anything as singles guy outside of good matches.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> nWo4Lyfe420 said:
> 
> 
> > If Cesaro jobs to this flippy floppy geek...
> ...


I don't think it'll be a squash though especially now with that little intro segue they did with Cedric


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

So they split the Bar up and split Sanity up? Hmm so much for pushing the tag division 

And am I the only one fucking bored right now?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> I want to see AJ vs Cesaro for the UT at WM


I'm OK with that.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I have no idea why but Cesaro's new tron intro thing makes me laugh, those pics of him are funny :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

They didnt even give Cesrao his old music back lol


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

what the fuck why does Cesaro have Sheamus's music?! :lmao


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

You know Cesaro is loosing here. I doubt they would have Cedric loose him Raw debut.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wait isnt that Shaemus music?? Or am I wrong?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Cesaro still coming out to bar music he ain’t getting pushed. Him and Sami makes sense just do it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Why’s the Swiss guy got Irish music?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-XERO- said:


>





-XERO- said:


>




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1120500266623746050


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

That entrance isn't the same without Sheamus.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

Joseph92 said:


> Why did they move Cesaro to Raw??


Sheamus is injured. Possibly retiring over that spinal stenosis shit or whatever it's called


----------



## Mickey19 (Aug 26, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Corbin needs to win clean tonight. AJ can afford a loss. Establish him. Make him the guy.


He isn't gonna beat Seth for the title (not yet, at least), so they won't see enough benefit to have AJ lose clean his first 1v1 on RAW.

Either a dodgy distraction/rope finish, or AJ's upcoming feud costs him the match. Everytime. They always stick to safe & boring booking.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cesaro needs to split from Sheamus for good and get a new theme song.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Mugging of Cena said:


> what the fuck why does Cesaro have Sheamus's music?! :lmao


Because they give no fucks about singles Cesaro


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

I wasn't a fan of The Bar but they couldn't give them like a fairwell bro hug segment or somethin


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

This has Cedric winning by roll up written all over it.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Uh..He keeps Sheamus' music with a very homoerotic titantron? Tf?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Tk Adeyemi said:


> How does he suck when his getting heat. What his doing is working. I don’t understand some of u fans.


Of course its working, he's literally shitting on the fans, he's not doing anything creative or unique or special to get this heat. He may as well insult their sports team while he's at it, its cheap ass heat.

Thing is it can't ever lead to any kind of payoff unless a fan gets involved and beats him, thats why i thinks its stupid.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I have no idea why but Cesaro's new tron intro thing makes me laugh, those pics of him are funny <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />


It's as if somebody used Windows Movie Maker to do a last-minute remake of his theme video LOL


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Show sounds pretty solid might actually have to catch up on a bit.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Uh..He keeps Sheamus' music with a very homoerotic titantron? Tf?


Hahaha maybe he will smile more now like Finn? :heston


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Because they give no fucks about singles Cesaro




This. Cesaro isn’t a singles player. He’s an amazing tag specialist. There’s nothing wrong with this and the sooner Cesaro fans realize this the better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Cesaro is seriously gonna use Sheamus' theme for his singles run? I mean the theme has an Irish tone to it, so it really doesn't fit with him.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The Bar had been together so long, I didn't even realise that music was Sheamus'. I can't even remember what Cesaro's solo music sounds like :lol


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Because they give no fucks about singles Cesaro


I suppose it's an improvement over the car alarm he had in his previous solo run. :lol


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Ibushi Is God said:


> Sheamus is injured. Possibly retiring over that spinal stenosis shit or whatever it's called


Even the more reason the keep Cesaro on Smackdown.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Cesaro can take Sheamus's music. I hope Sheamus gets his original theme song back.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Cesaro killing Cedric lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The way this match is looking I guess Cedric will win with a quick rollup LOL


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

It's so weird seeing Cesaro have a singles match again. Especially on Raw. Especially against Alexander.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

bradatar said:


> This. Cesaro isn’t a singles player. He’s an amazing tag specialist. There’s nothing wrong with this and the sooner Cesaro fans realize this the better.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Put him in a suit and he becomes Jason Statham or Agent 47.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

bradatar said:


> This. Cesaro isn’t a singles player. He’s an amazing tag specialist. There’s nothing wrong with this and the sooner Cesaro fans realize this the better.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But we never got to see him get his shot in the WWE.

I mean a serious shot at the big one.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

This is a snooze fest. This is why Cedric was on the small flippy show and Cesaro only works in tag matches 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bradatar said:


> This. Cesaro isn’t a singles player. He’s an amazing tag specialist. There’s nothing wrong with this and the sooner Cesaro fans realize this the better.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He's an amazing tag specialist. Similar to Kane you can put him with anybody and have an interesting team. But as a singles star cesaro just came a decade or two to late to just bring good wrestling.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Thank god he didnt get beat by that 205 geek

Hello Cesaro vs Joe at the next PPV would be amazing


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cesaro with the win :mark :mark


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Well, so much for folks saying Ceasro was going to lose.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Hell Yes Cesaro finally getting his single run respect.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Wow! I thought they have Cedric win tonight.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

WOW!

YES! They gave Cesaro the dub!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wowwwww Cesaro won?!!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> But we never got to see him get his shot in the WWE.
> 
> 
> 
> I mean a serious shot at the big one.




He’s not great on the mic but if they wanna do it they gotta change his damn music first at least. I like Cesaro but I need to see a character first.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> Hahaha maybe he will smile more now like Finn? :heston





-XERO- said:


>





-XERO- said:


>





-XERO- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1120500266623746050


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Calling it now...

Cesaro will take Alexander under his wing and they will be a tag team for some time.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cesaro is a bad ass lol.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Uso's. :mark:

Charly.

:trips8


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

God, Charly is looking gorgeous today.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Did he just say dont drink n drive lol


----------



## Calico Jack (Feb 5, 2019)

I'm glad Cesaro won. Cedric's a geek who should be getting pinned.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The drink and drive referance :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

bradatar said:


> He’s not great on the mic but if they wanna do it they gotta change his damn music first at least. I like Cesaro but I need to see a character first.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, he needs his own theme. Something that sounds like business has just picked up!


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

I'm glad Cesaro is back on his own and getting wins, hell yeah.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Uso's naming tag teams that are relevant LoL


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Revival with No Flips Just Fists t-shirt :lmao


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

IF WWE was serious about shaking shit up they would've split up new day and the usos


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

Lmao that look


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Should've been a brawl there


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Calico Jack said:


> I'm glad Cesaro won. Cedric's a geek who should be getting pinned.


I like Cedric don't get me wrong, but Cesaro right now should be destroying rookies like Cedric


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

In a way you can say both needed a win. Cesaro is coming off a long tag team run and Alexander is a new face coming from 205 Live. I don't mind Cesaro winning because it established him as somewhat of threat off the bat. Need to work on Cesaro's new entrance though.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Uso's/Revival could be a helluva match, too. I'm telling you, Raw is looking alright these days espeically in the men's and tag team divisions.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

They changed the name again? LoL 

I guess they are sticking with this one?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

"The Viking Raiders".........better


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Uso's vs The Revival in a 3-6 month program.

Sign me up!


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Here come Eric and Ivar, the Icelandic fishermen.


----------



## Blissfit85 (Jun 29, 2018)

They will probably be called something else next week.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Hephaesteus said:


> IF WWE was serious about shaking shit up they would've split up new day and the usos


For what? Breaking great teams up with no plans is terrible. Theres no HBK waiting to bust out in those groups


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

RIP LHP


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The Viking Raiders name is still kinda shit, but it's way better than the Viking Experiance :westbrook5


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So they name one of them Ivar a very well known Viking name, but then name the other one Eric? lol why not go the full nine yards and go with Ragnar and Ivar?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

fucking Lucha House Party.


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

Well I'll be damned, they listened to the people and changed the name!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

kingnoth1n said:


> His music is borderline trolly and it draws heat, which is what you are supposed to do....get legit boo's.


That's not really the point for me though. I can hate a guy because he's good at getting heat. Sami just sucks. Completely different issue. 

Even when he was a face I thought that jumping around to his music was a little corny but tolerable.


----------



## The Capo (Mar 13, 2017)

SAMCRO said:


> So they name one of them Ivar a very well known Viking name, but then name the other one Eric? lol why not go the full nine yards and go with Ragnar and Ivar?




Erik the Red is a famous Viking.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Anyone else like Lucha House Party besides me?

I would've preferred they separate Kalisto from them though and send him back to SDL.

Maybe he can go to SDL in a trade for Aiden English in a few months.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Can someone tell me why Lucha House Party is able to just go between Raw and 205 Live like this? Cedric and Murphy had to get drafted to get on these shows, yet this shitty Lucha stable just casually shows up for random tag matches on both shows.


----------



## Calico Jack (Feb 5, 2019)

I like how Cole implied that (truthfully) everyone was talking about how The Viking Experience was a shit name.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

SAMCRO said:


> Can someone tell me why Lucha House Party is able to just go between Raw and 205 Live like this? Cedric and Murphy had to get drafted to get on these shows, yet this shitty Lucha stable just casually shows up for random tag matches on both shows.


Has Lucha House Party been on Smackdown? I don't remember seeing them on that show.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

The Capo said:


> Erik the Red is a famous Viking.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Eh maybe, Erik just sounds like a normal everyday name though, its not name you think of when you think of Vikings.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Damn.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

This shit is never gonna get over on the main roster. Too corny.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Can someone tell me why Lucha House Party is able to just go between Raw and 205 Live like this? Cedric and Murphy had to get drafted to get on these shows, yet this shitty Lucha stable just casually shows up for random tag matches on both shows.




You’re too stiff man get down with the lucha house party 


Lol they named their finisher the Viking experience 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

RapShepard said:


> For what? Breaking great teams up with no plans is terrible. Theres no HBK waiting to bust out in those groups


For New Day at least, Im pretty sure that both Big E and Woods could survive quite well solo. As for the Usos, these cats are stale by now.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Anyone else like Lucha House Party besides me?
> 
> I would've preferred they separate Kalisto from them though and send him back to SDL.
> 
> Maybe he can go to SDL in a trade for Aiden English in a few months.


People have no real reason to hate lucha house party besides the whimsical name


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Uso's vs The Revival in a 3-6 month program.
> 
> Sign me up!


With the final match being at summerslam for the tag titles


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Damn I know Iowa ain't the hypest of people but damn they were dead for this lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

The Viking Raiders better put in work overtime to make sure they don't get "Ascensioned"

FFS Vince don't do it!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Ivar & Erik

I would ask who is supposed to be who, but I don't think it really matters. :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Uh, well that was quick. I wasn't paying attention (too busy looking at photos of The Shield...) and when I looked up, it was over :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> With the final match being at summerslam for the tag titles


Yup!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That new blonde interviewer looking pretty good.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

This is kind of the problem when you put your 6 biggest stars in the first hour. The rest of the show sucks ass.


----------



## Disputed (Aug 20, 2018)

LOL THEY KEPT THE NAME FOR THE FINISHER


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

This is the wrong era for vikings. Might have gotten over in the 80s.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Hey we are bad ass Viking fellas!! Go check the video of my wife and I dressing like a Viking and acting like a fucking weirdo in our free time! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Horny eh lmaooooo


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

can't believe these two jobbers are still tag champions.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ehhhh I'm not a fan of the 'Becky 2 Belts' thing, it's a bit lame :lol


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I hate the Becky 2 belts name!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So now their move is called the Viking Experience


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

You can already tell that the Viking experience or whatever the fuck they're called now aren't gonna get over.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Lacey is going to cost Becky the match so yet another champion will lose a non title match


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Whoever came up with The Viking Experience should be fired on the spot.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Hobbs & Shaw looks more entertaining than WWE. The difference having a star makes.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

My 9 year old nephew could tell the writers a Viking gimmick isn’t going to get over in 2019. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Cole has the shittiest nicknames. Becky two belts needs not be a thing


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Now that Becky is on Raw, Michael Cole is going to ruin her entrances with his fake excitement and his robotic "Here comes The Man!" line. :bunk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

-XERO- said:


>


HAHAHAAHHA IT SHOULD LOOKED like this!


----------



## Tk Adeyemi (Feb 14, 2019)

Why shouldn’t it be a thing. The shirt is selling. Smart idea by Becky and Vince.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> This is the wrong era for vikings. Might have gotten over in the 80s.


Not even then. That shit would've been clowned


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

I don't know how the fuck I forgot about the LA Raiders. (I rarely watch football though.)

But I love Laura Croft. lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> Whoever came up with The Viking Experience should be fired on the spot.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

birthday_massacre said:


> Lacey is going to cost Becky the match so yet another champion will lose a non title match


No way lol. Lacey will show up but Becky aint losing to Alicia lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Finally a real woman. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I don't like the way Lacey talks...


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

That diss can go to like 4 different people lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This chick and her hats.

:mj4


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Evans is smokin' but that theme is SO BAD!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

why does Lacey think she is getting both titles lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Look a woman who isn't ashamed to be a woman and calls herself a lady, she isn't under some delusion she has a dick between her legs.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL you absolute plank :lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

> Hype up a former CW Champion with vignettes as part of his move from the kiddie table known as 205 Live to RAW

> Have him lose in a competitive, yet moderately short, singles match against a tag specialist












RapShepard said:


> Does it really matter who does the job here? Neither Cesaro or Cedric have momentum, neither are going to be a factor, neither provide anything as singles guy outside of good matches.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Lacey needs to get her cadence down. She's all over the place.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Dat ass Lacey. Dat ass.


----------



## Calico Jack (Feb 5, 2019)

Hey, a racist and a sexist. How inclusive.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

There's a twitter thread about Lacey Evans outfits and trash cans and I haven't been able to look at her the same since :lmao


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Becky with a semi-shoot.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Hephaesteus said:


> Lacey needs to get her cadence down. She's all over the place.


That is what NXT is for, they called her up way too early


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Woulda been funny if Lacey knocked Alicia out cold when she was skipping down the ramp.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Becky should be done with Alicia in 30 seconds :lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I like Lacey. As for Foxx oh God what a waste, she looks like a hot gal on crack


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Could Alicia be wearing less? Jesus.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Lacey actually seems okay from what I've seen, the hate from marks because she's blonde is stupid.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Not sure Alicia could be wearing less on a pg show without being in a Bra and Panties match....


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I miss "crazy as shit" Alicia.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Alicia's look here reminds me of how she looked back in like 2009, she had the same hair.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

lacey is worse on the mic than rousey was when she started. seriously though, how bout that sami zayn promo earlier? already the 2nd best heel behind bryan.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Ace said:


> Lacey actually seems okay from what I've seen, the hate from marks because she's blonde is stupid.


Smarks hate her because they don't see her as a nerdy chick that would want to trade pokemon cards with them.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> > Hype up a former CW Champion with vignettes as part of his move from the kiddie table known as 205 Live to RAW
> 
> > Have him lose in a competitive, yet moderately short, singles match against a tag specialist
> 
> ...


He still gets a rub lol


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Becky can’t run the ropes for crap


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> I miss "crazy as shit" Alicia.




I actually like Foxy but I miss her batshit crazy version too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Lacey is a "Miss Little House on the Prarie goes heel-!"


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

And now I can't stop making errors on here. LARA is her name, damnit.

Lack of sleep & some shit I had to deal with a while ago might be the reasons. :no:


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Becky has to struggle to defeat Alicia and the match gets a commercial break? lol wtf? Becky is one of your biggest stars right now and you're having her have this long competitive match with a jobber that goes to a commercial break during it? Would be like Stone Cold struggling to defeat Brooklyn Brawler and taking 10 minutes to beat him.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Haven't cared for Alicia Fox since 2010


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Lol at Foxy lasting a commercial with Becky


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Foxy giving Becky her toughest match of people not named Ronda/Charlotte/Asuka in a long ass time. I don’t hate it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Shouldn't they be hyping up Lacey here? A becky match does nothing for the ppv. As a matter of fact, this shouldn't even be a competitive match.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

this should be a squash match


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

In Alicia's defense, she did beat Beth Phoenix in 1 Minute in 2011


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Random match.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Hephaesteus said:


> Shouldn't they be hyping up Lacey here? A becky match does nothing for the ppv. As a matter of fact, this shouldn't even be a competitive match.


PPV matches don't get builds in this era.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Can we all agree Becky has the dumbest looking submission ever? other than the fact that it looks like shes making her opponents arm her dick, its not a real armbar of any kind.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

damn......


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

troubleman1218 said:


> In Alicia's defense, she did beat Beth Phoenix in 1 Minute in 2011


I did beat off to Beth Phoenix in one minute in 2011


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Wait, wtf was that :HA


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

lol that punch looked so weak.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Atta way Lacey 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Can we just call that the women’s version of the knock out punch?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Becky DOES NOT sell that punch that well at all...

Talk about a delayed reaction!

HAHA!!

And Lacey is hawt at fugg, dayum!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

WMD vs the Woman's Right what's stronger?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Lacey put her hat back on just to smack Becky? Lol.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Alicia Fox is sloppy as fuck. Get her out the ring!


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

That first punch was terrible, Becky doing an awful job at selling it certainly didn't do it any favors.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Lacey throws a better punch than most of the male roster.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Lacey is fucking tremendous.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

"Queens that slay":










Classy ladies:


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Lacey needs to wear a lot less. She’s got a body.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Becky's segment killed the crowd :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Lacey throws a better punch than most of the male roster.


especially Shane


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

I would say Lacy's gimmick is dated but we have goddamned Vikings on our roster.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Ham and Egger said:


> Alicia Fox is sloppy as fuck. Get her out the ring!


You're 8 Years too Late with that comment lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Corbin just called us out!

Bwahahahahahaha!


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Baron calling out the smarks. I love it.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

GET OFF YOUR COMPUTERS NERDS 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

Lacey's back is freakin massive


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Nice botch by the wamen again.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Total Package said:


> Lacey needs to wear a lot less. She’s got a body.


I agree but that would kinda go against her whole Classy Lady gimmick.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Corbin talking about WrestlingForum :heston


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

WTF did they add that bullet sound to the intro of Ricochette


----------



## .MCH (Dec 1, 2008)

Becky is really boring in the ring.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ew, they ruined Ricochet's theme with the weird sound effects. I love his theme, don't fuck it up WWE...


----------



## DealDough (Aug 31, 2016)

Womens rights is probably the worst finisher I have seen executed and taken in a while


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

Wait is Corbin a face or heel?? lol


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

bloc said:


> Lacey's back is freakin massive


Im so in love.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

wait Ric Rude is alive?


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Beer! Money!!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Heel Roode is finally back.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

It's pretty amusing but many of these wrestlers check out wrestling forums


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

SAMCRO said:


> I agree but that would kinda go against her whole Classy Lady gimmick.


Don’t think she can wrestle in a dress. It’ll be fun to see her finally get in the ring.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Robert Roode?!

Yes, heel it up man! Heel it up!

Move over Zayn and Corbin.... Robert Roode is TOP HEEL baybay!!!


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Imagine if Baron and Lacey win both titles


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I guess Robert Roode seems more of a heelish name LoL


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

bloc said:


> Wait is Corbin a face or heel?? lol


He actually got a little pop when he said he was looking through AJ. People are coming around.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Ew, they ruined Ricochet's theme with the weird sound effects. I love his theme, don't fuck it up WWE...


 Vince kills every good NXT entrance on the main roster.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Robert Roode got that 80's wrestler look with that stache. I like it. Specially with him being a heel.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Imagine if Baron and Lacey win both titles




I’m a WWE mark if that happens. I’ll gladly give Vince my money. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1120507371044913153


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol that stupid ricochet sound effect they added to his entrance is so fucking dumb and is a total Vince idea "His name is Ricochet you say? I got it! lets add a ricochet sound to his entrance its brilliant cause his name is ricochet get it?".


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> I agree but that would kinda go against her whole Classy Lady gimmick.


Her in-ring outfit is great, IMO. It has those straps that simulate lingerie straps. :homer


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Robert Roode better be debuting a new theme song tonight!!!

If ya gonna do it, do it right!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Is Roode really rocking a pornstache :lmao


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

bradatar said:


> I’m a WWE mark if that happens. I’ll gladly give Vince my money.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll subscribe to the network and tweet #FuckAEW if it happens.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> I did beat off to Beth Phoenix in one minute in 2011


Understandable, even though I prefer late 2007 Beth when she wore the skirts. Those legs....


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Robert Roode got that 80's wrestler look with that stache. I like it. Specially with him being a heel.


 Definitely a good change, but isn't it a pornstache?


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

Corbin gets better by the week, really enjoying this guy. I have to say, whoever wrote this Raw needs to do it every week. Super solid.

Oh and heel Bobby Roode going solo, FUCK YES. Make him the top heel.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Robert Roode better be debuting a new theme song tonight!!!
> 
> If ya gonna do it, do it right!







Imagine if Robert Roode brought back this theme :trips9


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

If Lacey's as athletic as I think she is, she'll probs be the next big thing. I can see Vince's erection from here.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Christ, I can't get over how much ROOOOO looks like Silas Young with dat 'stache. :lmao



RainmakerV2 said:


> Lacey is fucking tremendous.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Total Package said:


> Don’t think she can wrestle in a dress. It’ll be fun to see her finally get in the ring.


Oh in the ring is what you mean, well she does wear very revealing tight outfits in the ring


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Where did gable go?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Robert Roode looks like the love child of Ric Flair & Joey Ryan!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Anyone who Vince says he is going to fire, should just say yeah OK great ill go to AEW, dare you to fire me lol

Wrestlers would be lining up to get fired


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Bobby better be a heel with that mustache.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

SAMCRO said:


> Oh in the ring is what you mean, well she does wear very revealing tight outfits in the ring


I love you.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Yes Im sure Roman Reigns will be fired.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> I did beat off to Beth Phoenix in one minute in 2011












Fit chicks 4-4-4-4 life, brother.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

He looks like Ric Rude lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That pornstache :lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

SILAS ROODE FOR THE WIN


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Wow he looks like Rick Rude!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Holy shit. He does look like Rick Rude.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

"Robert" and that shitty Rude mustache. :mj4 

They made him such a joke.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

When Rollins drops the belt, I want it to be to Robert Roode.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"It's creepy"... Fuck outta here Renee.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Glorious Stash?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Regardless of what you think about him as a wrestler, his entrance...


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

This is gonna flop 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The commentary today seems way less formal lol. :lol :lol


----------



## TheGoodCoach (Apr 8, 2019)

this raw goes up 10 whole notches if Roode beats Ricochet clean here


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Don't disrespect the stache Renee


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Headliner said:


> "Robert" and that shitty Rude mustache. :mj4
> 
> They made him such a joke.


Just wait until Vince has him start wearing his opponents faces on his tights


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Does anybody remember when Cody Rhodes had a mustache gimmick


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Roberto Rudo better win this


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

I feel like he aged about 10 years with the new look


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Just wait until Vince has him start wearing his opponents faces on his tights


That's just crazy enough to work though.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1120513244635062272


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> Does anybody remember when Cody Rhodes had a mustache gimmick


yeah he did it as a joke and Vince loved it and had him run with it haha


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

Robby Roode in better physical shape than ever


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ace said:


> Definitely a good change, but isn't it a pornstache?


For sure :lol.. Goes well with Roode though.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Ricochet has an amazing moveset.

But...

Neville > Ricochet.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

This is why they need to reintroduce jobbers. You've got a guy with a new gimmick and a guy who just got called up who is kind of getting over. Why are they beating each other? Dumb.


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

bradatar said:


> This is gonna flop
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They won't capitalize on it. By the way, my friend, Corbin all the way tonight!!


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

Ace said:


> Where did gable go?


I believe he went to smackdown


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

10 years ago I never would have thought that if all the TNA originals went to WWE that AJ would be Vince's golden boy and the guys with actual talent (Joe, Roode, Storm) would never go anywhere.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

troubleman1218 said:


> Understandable, even though I prefer late 2007 Beth when she wore the skirts. Those legs....


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

RainmakerV2 said:


> This is why they need to reintroduce jobbers. You've got a guy with a new gimmick and a guy who just got called up who is kind of getting over. Why are they beating each other? Dumb.


YUP exactly. 50% of the matches on SD and Raw should be jobber matches.


----------



## TheGoodCoach (Apr 8, 2019)

has there been a commercial during EVERY match tonight?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

ChairShotToTheHead said:


> They won't capitalize on it. By the way, my friend, Corbin all the way tonight!!




He’s gonna win and be fodder to Rollins but whatever. Let him get some more heat from an AJ win. Just let him hover around the upper card until that random opening happens. (I’m not trying to think him winning the title is possible so if it does I go nuts) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TheGoodCoach said:


> has there been a commercial during EVERY match tonight?


No there has been two breaks lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Total Package said:


> I love you.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


>


Beautiful, strong, classy. Lacey is what a real LADY looks like.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

is it just me or are they saying Robert Roodes name over and over again just to emphases his name change


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I will say this every week, don't care.. Get Renee off the commentatary table. Fucking atrocious.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

SAMCRO said:


>


I wasn’t gonna fap tonight.

Thanks.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> He still gets a rub lol


Oh I'm not denying that. :lol I'm just mum on how Cedric goes from here, considering rubs have a tendency to be wasted in the 'E, even when given to talents via victories. Also, Ali nabbing a win against Bryan when he moved on up and having been booked quite strongly on a surprisingly consistent basis since then was another reason why I was hoping for Cedric to nab the win.

Ultimately, we can only wait and see how Cedric fares from here on out.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> 10 years ago I never would have thought that if all the TNA originals went to WWE that AJ would be Vince's golden boy and the guys with actual talent (Joe, Roode, Storm) would never go anywhere.


Agreed. Remember when people said WWE didnt know TNA existed? :heston


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Oh in the ring is what you mean, well she does wear very revealing tight outfits in the ring


Okay, before seeing this, I honestly didn't really care about about Lacey.

*But you all are right, because DAMN, THAT'S HOT!*

*Follows her on Instagram*
https://www.instagram.com/laceyevanswwe/?hl=en


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

SAMCRO said:


>


98 percent of WF..(all males btw) "no thanks more Kairi Sane plz."

Wink wink


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> This is why they need to reintroduce jobbers. You've got a guy with a new gimmick and a guy who just got called up who is kind of getting over. Why are they beating each other? Dumb.


But then folk will just go "gee I wonder who will win this match"


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Cole sounded like he wanted to go to a break when he said "WILL RICOCHET GET BACK IN THIS MATCH....."


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


>


Hahahahaha


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Are there legal reasons Vince can't say TNA, but can mention New Japan?


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

bradatar said:


> He’s gonna win and be fodder to Rollins but whatever. Let him get some more heat from an AJ win. Just let him hover around the upper card until that random opening happens. (I’m not trying to think him winning the title is possible so if it does I go nuts)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hope he wins tonight, the AJ feud should be a bigger deal and at a bigger PPV for the payoff. As for Corbin, I really truly believe he will have the belt within the next year. I want a monster, dickhead heel title run for Corbin, he's finally getting heat and he's honestly the best heel on Raw right now. He's actually the whole package but everybody tears him apart..I am officially on team Corbin, he blows Drew out of the fucking water, Drew can't even get a reaction anymore.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

I feel that Ricochet should be using more of the innovative moves that got him famous in the first place, because right now he wrestles like any other cruiserweight.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This is the first name change WWE's done where the person ended up with a longer name :lol


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Are there legal reasons Vince can't say TNA, but can mention New Japan?


Vince respects NJPW. Goes back to the Hogan days. He doesn't look at them as an unmentionable like TNA.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

roode was falling before ricochet hit that


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Will we see Black tonight?


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

-XERO- said:


>


That's 2011, I was talking about late 2007 when she first became Champion.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> But then folk will just go "gee I wonder who will win this match"


It wouldn't have to be enhancement talent, but just people like Alicia Fox, No Way Jose, R Truth, Tyler Breeze etc


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wowwwwww the flippity ones are losing???? Wtf..?????


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Will we see Black tonight?


He is on SD now


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Robert Roode is on his way to the mountain top.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wow Robert actually won. :done


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Surprised with the outcome.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Robert better win the Money in the Bank


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Vince probably loves Roode's new stache and will give him a push for it.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

GLORIOUS!!!!!!!!!!
This is the character Roode should have been from the start of this main roster call up.


----------



## TheGoodCoach (Apr 8, 2019)

WOW!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Is that ricochets first loss on the main stage I can't believe he actually lost seriously lol WOW!! And by Roode


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> He is on SD now


What?!

Were there more traded after Gable, Crews went to SDL?

I know Joe came over to Raw.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> It wouldn't have to be enhancement talent, but just people like Alicia Fox, No Way Jose, R Truth, Tyler Breeze etc


Even then we had folk proclaiming Becky vs Foxx was a waste because the winner was obvious. Idk how they fix the matches issue


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

OMG is that Bray Wyatt

WTF


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

I think WWE finally got off there horse and giving the likes of Roode and Cesaro there singles push


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh dear, look at what they're getting Bray to do...


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

WHAT THE FUCK YO


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Wtf is Bray doing :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

What kind of gimmick is this....


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

ChairShotToTheHead said:


> I hope he wins tonight, the AJ feud should be a bigger deal and at a bigger PPV for the payoff. As for Corbin, I really truly believe he will have the belt within the next year. I want a monster, dickhead heel title run for Corbin, he's finally getting heat and he's honestly the best heel on Raw right now. He's actually the whole package but everybody tears him apart..I am officially on team Corbin, he blows Drew out of the fucking water, Drew can't even get a reaction anymore.




He’s gonna get a run but I think Drew,AJ, and 1-2 others are probably ahead of him. I said a year a few weeks ago but I’m comfortable saying within two years. It’ll be great.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

What the fuck is this????? :lmao :lmao :sodone


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Ricochet already fucking JOBBING!!!!!!!!!??????


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

troubleman1218 said:


> That's 2011, I was talking about late 2007 when she first became Champion.


Yeah, I typed "Beth Phoenix 2007" in Google, and that was one of the results.

I forgot about that dress, but I always loved her.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Welp...im intrigued


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

...........................................................

I'm scared and excited at the same time....

They wage inside me trying to overtake the other....

I....CAN'T....LOOK.....AWAY.....


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

What the fuck is this? Bray doing a Mr. Neighbors from Adult Swim gimmick?

You have to be shitting me.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Hes pee wee herman now? YOOOO


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

What in fuck's name


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

What. The. Fuck???? 

This is like the Brodus Clay Funkasauraus debut all over again after months of bad ass vignettes only to show up as a joke.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So many weird booking decisions tonight


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Also, is is just me or has Bray's voice changed?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> What?!
> 
> Were there more traded after Gable, Crews went to SDL?
> 
> I know Joe came over to Raw.


Yes Joe and Cesaro to raw and Black and Andrade sd


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Pleasantly surprised they actually gave ROOOOO the win. :mase

AND HOLY FUCK, I CALLED IT: THEY'RE REALLY MAKING BRAY INTO AN ELDRITCH MISTER ROGERS. :maury


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

OMG god Bray, just quit.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

this reminds me a bit of the jim carrey show that came out last year.


----------



## The Capo (Mar 13, 2017)

What the fuck is this shit!?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

What the fuck am I watching ?


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Bray Wyatt is now Blues Clues!?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

WHAT THE FUCK DID THEY DO TO BRAY WYATT


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

what in the fucking world!!!?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Bray Wyatt has a fucking gimmick worst than fucking Bayley's!!! :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

what the fuck am I watching? :lmao


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

Wait? What?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Woww so Cedric and Ricochet lose today? Maybe they should team up? Jk


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

rkolegend123 said:


> I think WWE finally got off there horse and giving the likes of Roode and Cesaro there singles push


In Cesaro's case, i sure hope so!!!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm not sure what to think of that


----------



## Scholes18 (Sep 18, 2013)

People actually get paid to come up with this shit. Let that sink in.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

What did I just watch


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Bray's career is over.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Ummmmmm what the hell kind of angle is this?


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

Uh..what in the fuck?? Bo Dallas?? Haha.

Seriously though, he's fucked, totally screwed.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So, I guess Bray is officially on Raw.

:lol

That was both hilarious and creepy at the same time.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> "It's creepy"... Fuck outta here Renee.


Man, I laughed harder than I wanted to when she said it though.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1120515211520348160


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

That was awesome!

Bray is SOOOO talented yo!

He can make anything gold!!!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Yooo what lol. Interested to see what Bray is cooking up


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I love how even the commentators had no answer for that :lmao

Bray looking slim though, good for him.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

I've seen countless shit in wrestling over decades of watching, but that's gonna take a bit of time to process. Never thought I'd see a Mr. Neighbors/less obscurely, a dark Mr. Rodgers gimmick in wrestling.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Bray Wyatt reminds me of an insane fat Mister Rogers I don't know why LOL


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

So he's a babyface?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Haha I posted on here day 1 that this felt like a Pee Wee gimmick. Fucker did it.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Just when you thought they couldn't bury Bray Wyatt any further...


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Lol bray is Mr rogers ?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Blue's Clues Bray :sodone


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

what the blue hell was that..


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

What the fuck did I just watch...


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

Oddly he's reminding me of RVD....


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

We have reached a new low guys. Can't believe what I just witnessed.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Bray came back as Pee Wee? This shit is awful.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Had to log on and ask...WTF was that I just watched?

At first, I thought it was Hugh Morris. Seriously, watch him again. Then "Firefly Fun House".....this is going to suck hard.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Vince officially has lost it


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

I don't know what the fuck I just watched..but damnit I'm intrigued.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Character wise it makes sense for Bray not to be evil anymore, but what the fuck :lol


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That was fucking nutty. I'll admit I'm interested to see what that goes.


----------



## TheGoodCoach (Apr 8, 2019)

omg wow. i actually love it. I think he is going to turn into a crazy psychopath. Can't wait to see if he adds Bo and his positivity and BoLieving


----------



## dukenukem3do (Jan 31, 2011)

Fuck this company :fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ham and Egger said:


> Ricochet already fucking JOBBING!!!!!!!!!??????


Yeah I'm shocked. Seemed like a random job. First loss on Raw right?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

WHAT IN THE MOTHERFUCK DID I JUST WATCH? I


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Lmao Bray is a kindergarten teacher now? :lmao


----------



## TheGoodCoach (Apr 8, 2019)

im so intruiged


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Shadowcran said:


> Had to log on and ask...WTF was that I just watched?
> 
> At first, I thought it was Hugh Morris. Seriously, watch him again. Then "Firefly Fun House".....this is going to suck hard.


That is exactly what I did....I was just casually watching then that came on my screen. Been a good while since I have said a segment made me embarrassed as a fan.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> Does anybody remember when Cody Rhodes had a mustache gimmick


----------



## melkam647 (Oct 23, 2017)

Calm down people. You have to let this play out before jumping to conclusions. You just saw one 2-minute teaser clip.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So Bray goes from creepy -scary to Psycho Mr Rogers?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I mean Bray writes his character stuff So odds are he has a plan for this clearly dark and creepy Mr. Rogers


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm assuming Bray's gonna go nuts at some point :lol


----------



## falconfan13 (Aug 22, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> What kind of gimmick is this....


Im not sure yet but im intrigued it looks like it's gonna be lame but theirs something there thats creepy on a different level. Im willing to give it a chance to see where it goes.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

What has Matt done to Bray lol, and why the past few were the promo vignette all creepy like just to bait and switch to some Blues Clues shit.


----------



## TheGoodCoach (Apr 8, 2019)

-XERO- said:


>


Dashing


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

-XERO- said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> > Does anybody remember when Cody Rhodes had a mustache gimmick


Yesssss that's it!!! Glorious lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

The secret word of the day is BURIED!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> That was fucking nutty. I'll admit I'm interested to see what that goes.


If they do it right like the movie funny games, it could work


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

People shieting on this new Bray character is gonna regret it!

It's going to be a hit because I can just tell there's a hidden element behind the character!

WATCH! It's going to be soooo over!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

That Bray Wyatt bit was 1995 WWF bad. Who signed off on that corny crap?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

kingnoth1n said:


> That is exactly what I did....I was just casually watching then that came on my screen. Been a good while since I have said a segment made me embarrassed as a fan.


ah, then it qualifies as "cringeworthy".


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Bray just used a chainsaw to decapitate a cardboard cutout of himself on a PG-rated TV show and in front of a supposed child audience.

RAW might officially not be as horrible as I thought. :WOO


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

melkam647 said:


> Calm down people. You have to let this play out before jumping to conclusions. You just saw one 2-minute teaser clip.


Why wait when we can grade it before it starts


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> I mean Bray writes his character stuff So odds are he has a plan for this clearly dark and creepy Mr. Rogers


Well he did just randomly buss out a chainsaw so you could be right.


----------



## TheGoodCoach (Apr 8, 2019)

Ham and Egger said:


> Ricochet already fucking JOBBING!!!!!!!!!??????


this is a HUGE problem to me with todays wrestling fans. Every single loss is not someone "jobbing". People have to be able to have big wins/losses.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*And people wonder why we say we can do better than the fuckaround gang that is WWE Creative.. Holy shit. Please lobotomize the person who produced that garbage with Wyatt.*


----------



## Calico Jack (Feb 5, 2019)

Don't hug Bray, I'm scared.


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

I'm curious but they killed off and ruined one of the coolest characters in a long time. Depressing. 

Hopefully he reverts back to psycho Brah eventually.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Now I want to see a stable of guys that look like the cast of Mad Men.

With Robert Roode as the leader.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Fuck it! I did not hate that. Interested to see where it goes. Its got the potential to go to very dark places.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1120513244635062272


Yeah, when their match was on is when I was dealing with some shit earlier, so I missed it.

Gotta watch it later.


----------



## TheGoodCoach (Apr 8, 2019)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> People shieting on this new Bray character is gonna regret it!
> 
> It's going to be a hit because I can just tell there's a hidden element behind the character!
> 
> WATCH! It's going to be soooo over!




this. He's gonna snap at some point down the line and it's gonna be incredible.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

I still say I thought they had brought back Hugh Morris at first.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

I really can't believe what they are about to do with Bray Wyatt.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I can't believe I've had to sit through 3 doses of Corbin tonight...


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

How did Baron Corbin land such main event level music?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The new Bray gimmick


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Daddddddyyyyy GOLD GLOVESSSSSS


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Is it just me or did raw fly by? it did not drag like it usually does


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

TheGoodCoach said:


> this is a HUGE problem to me with todays wrestling fans. Every single loss is not someone "jobbing". People have to be able to have big wins/losses.


Yes, it was a back and forth match and I'm sure this is just the start to a series of matches between them but did he have to take the first fall in the feud???


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Iris Amicitia said:


> *And people wonder why we say we can do better than the fuckaround gang that is WWE Creative.. Holy shit. Please lobotomize the person who produced that garbage with Wyatt.*


But it's known Bray gets to do his own thing creatively


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The favorite son line is always great. :lol


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ChairShotToTheHead said:


> I'm curious but they killed off and ruined one of the coolest characters in a long time. Depressing.
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully he reverts back to psycho Brah eventually.


Of course he will. That's why he mentioned he'll never go back to being that guy.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> This ****** just used a chainsaw to decapitate a cardboard cutout of himself on a PG-rated TV show and in front of a supposed child audience.
> 
> RAW might officially not be as horrible as I thought. :WOO


Thank you! You get it!


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Is it just me or did raw fly by? it did not drag like it usually does


It did.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

OK I *will* admit...watching the earlier triple threats I was thinking "maybe it'd help if some more folks had outlandish gimmicks like in the past" Guys named Drew McEntyre, Barin Corbin...wish we had a Mankind or even HonkyTonkMan type gimmick...well guess I got my wish? (careful what you wish for maybe?)


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> How did Baron Corbin land such main event level music?


Because hes a main eventer.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

As a huge AJ Styles fan, i would like Baron Corbin to win this match and face Seth Rollins at MITB. I just feel AJ/Seth needs to be kept for a much bigger stage with proper build and story.


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

Des Moine's favourite son, that is genius


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> How did Baron Corbin land such main event level music?


He's become great at pissing people off. Whether it's people who hate what he does, or don't think he deserves the spot or people who just hate him, he's becoming a top heel due to all of the above. That's why he keeps getting these main events and good music.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Does Corbin get fresh new clothes for his next match?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Gotta guess Lashley is Corbins wildcard. Can’t see them letting him go over AJ clean. If they do..well go down that road later. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

-XERO- said:


> Yeah, when their match was on is when I was dealing with some shit earlier, so I missed it.
> 
> Gotta watch it later.


They're the female Edge and Christian.

I'm falling in love with them!


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Shadowcran said:


> He's become great at pissing people off. Whether it's people who hate what he does, or don't think he deserves the spot or people who just hate him, he's becoming a top heel due to all of the above. That's why he keeps getting these main events and good music.


Exactly. Smarks think heels are supposed to be cool and get cheered. Baron's job is to make people want to see him get his ass kicked.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Because hes a main eventer.


This guy gets it. Krang is a main event heel to the Turtles.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I hope McIntyre comes in and interferes causing Corbin to lose LOL one can wish


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

bradatar said:


> He’s gonna get a run but I think Drew,AJ, and 1-2 others are probably ahead of him. I said a year a few weeks ago but I’m comfortable saying within two years. It’ll be great.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He is improving at a rapid rate and he has won me over, I wish he would change his attire but that's just me nitpicking. I'm a fan!! Drew should NOT be ahead of him, the guy has talent but he's boring as fuck, one dimensional. I know what you mean though, McIntyre will probably get it first. I like AJ but he just had a lengthy run....its all about Corbin for me!! 

I'd prefer Strowman but its not happening so Corbin's my guy.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> But it's known Bray gets to do his own thing creatively



Then he should fire himself! Dusty Rhodes just rolled over in his grave!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

People LOVED when Elias fucked with Corbin because Corbin is such a good heel. Elias literally had to temporarily turn face because Corbin accidentally turned him into one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Chris22 said:


> As a huge AJ Styles fan, i would like Baron Corbin to win this match and face Seth Rollins at MITB. I just feel AJ/Seth needs to be kept for a much bigger stage with proper build and story.


I think he will that is why they keep saying how AJ is "hurt", he will tweak somethign and Corbin will get the win


----------



## SparrowPrime (Jan 3, 2012)

Where is Lashley and Strowman?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

How about you mention AJ has been champion for more than a year in his 3 year run. Put some respect on his name!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Today's Raw has been very different feel. Ricochet 1st Raw loss, Cedric lose debut, announcers talking informal and pregnancy, Bray playing a psycho Mr. Rogers, McIntire and Corbin in a small heated segment.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Someone brought this up on twitter. What if the puppet and the doll ends up being Eric Young and Nikki Cross? I'm gonna give this gimmick a chance, cause I'm intrigued.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SparrowPrime said:


> Where is Lashley and Strowman?


 Add Bryan to the MIA list :lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> Someone brought this up on twitter. What if the puppet and the doll ends up being Eric Young and Nikki Cross? I'm gonna give this gimmick a chance, cause I'm intrigued.


Oh that be bad ass. A new trio. Screw the Shield hahahahah


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Acuña's Bat Flip said:


> Then he should fire himself! Dusty Rhodes just rolled over in his grave!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What didn't you like? Surely you can see he won't actually be that character for long. He'll either pretend he's good until he snaps or just be evil from the gate while pretending he's good.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> Add Bryan to the MIA list :lol


Bryan is injured, I think.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Glad I skipped out on another trash show


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Exactly. Smarks think heels are supposed to be cool and get cheered. Baron's job is to make people want to see him get his ass kicked.


People have forgotten that. They want the "heel" to be the next Stone Cold or whatever. Heels in the past just wanted you to hate them enough to pay to see them lose. They'd "jawjack" with the crowd, actually getting personal. They'd have smirks on their faces that beg to be punched due to them. They'd downplay the audience, not giving 2 shits for their opinion and they would use heel moves, gouges, face/body rakes, etc.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Hmm I don’t see a dirty way Corbin can win this right now and I don’t see them having him win clean...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1120517088261619713


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Someone brought this up on twitter. What if the puppet and the doll ends up being Eric Young and Nikki Cross? I'm gonna give this gimmick a chance, cause I'm intrigued.


If only they are dressed up like Bray is. I would love to see Eric Young trying to maintain calm without losing his shit during a skit with Bray like the one just showed.


----------



## The Capo (Mar 13, 2017)

wkc_23 said:


> Someone brought this up on twitter. What if the puppet and the doll ends up being Eric Young and Nikki Cross? I'm gonna give this gimmick a chance, cause I'm intrigued.




I saw that! Interesting to say the least!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Thank you! You get it!


Honest to God my dude, Bray's Firefly Fun House is the first time in months I'm actually gonna tune in to RAW on a weekly basis again. :lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bradatar said:


> Hmm I don’t see a dirty way Corbin can win this right now and I don’t see them having him win clean...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm a sucker for feet on the ropes.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> If only they are dressed up like Bray is. I would love to see Eric Young trying to maintain calm without losing his shit during a skit with Bray like the one just showed.


LMFAO. 

I just got a mental image!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

AJ looked absurd trying to do that to Corbin. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Honest to God my dude, Bray's Firefly Fun House is the first time in months I'm actually gonna tune in to RAW on a weekly basis again. :lol


DUDE!

I can sooooo see the genius behind it!

If only they all could see, but they will...

They will....

Muhahahahahahahaha!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Deep six and Sami's blue thunder bomb are such cool spinning moves


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Deep six is such a pretty move 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Big Match Baron delivering again.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Yeah, I'm really behind in the thread & on Twitter right now.

Hunger & *THOSE LACEY EVANS GIFS* are all I'm really thinking about right now.



SAMCRO said:


>


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

McIntyre to cost Corbin the match then start to become face? I've seen stranger.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Wait, I thought Corbin was supposed to be facing Seth? :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They're doing SETH/AJ?????

:trips8


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

AJ vs Seth already?!

Da dugg?!

It's gotta be along fued. 

Now till Summerslam.

Team Rollins or Team AJ to lead Raw at Survivor Series!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Shadowcran said:


> McIntyre to cost Corbin the match then start to become face? I've seen stranger.


Or Drew to cost AJ to start a AJ/Drew feud and Corbin/Se...........................and I fell asleep.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

AJ vs Seth it is...


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Well im salty on that one lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Man they’re blowing their load quick 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

What bull fucking shit.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Cornin is decent in the ring.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm done watching Raw forever. Bye.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

WOWW.. I seriously thought Corbin was gonna win and they were gonna do Rollins/Styles later on down the road.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

Chris22 said:


> As a huge AJ Styles fan, i would like Baron Corbin to win this match and face Seth Rollins at MITB. I just feel AJ/Seth needs to be kept for a much bigger stage with proper build and story.


I agree here (though would have preferred Drew VS Seth) MITB has it's own main event(s) based on the once a year nature of it. Perfect PPV to have the champion face a potential rising talent.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

At Money in the Bank tho? :wow


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Yep, they see $$ signs with that matchup. If they're both "on' it could be match of the year.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Wait, I thought Corbin was supposed to be facing Seth? :lmao


Unless they play up the AJ injury and he gets taken out of the match and replaced by Corbin


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I remember they did Roman/Cena on a throwaway PPV too. :lol


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

AJ/Rollins already?!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Damn AJ vs Seth before SS.......

what the fuck is RAW's title match at SS? Or is the women going to be the main event, so the men title matches going to suck on purpose?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So Face vs Face? Or could one turn heel before the match?


----------



## Mickey19 (Aug 26, 2014)

My guess; they want Drew to win it at/by SummerSlam, so it's now or never for this feud.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Styles and Rollins for the top belt on ppv. What a match that'll be.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Corbin is winning MITB fuck this noise.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

So AJ is turning heel at MITB?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Someone is cashing in at Summerslam


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Eh, I kinda wanted that useless sack of shit Corbin to win so that AJ can challenge Rollins down the line after he's been champion for at least 4, 5 months. Let Rollins go over shit opponents to build up to a really good one.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Just keep them both faces please WWE, FFS!


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

Screw this respect shit, turn AJ heel. Anyway, they are pulling the trigger on this right away should be good, cant wait for the match. AJ wont win, I'm alright with that.

@bradatar looks like Corbin has a chance down the road!!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Andrade vs Roman though :vince$


----------



## The Capo (Mar 13, 2017)

And it probably won’t even main event [emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGoodCoach (Apr 8, 2019)

good raw, compared to weeks passed it was great!


----------



## AllenNoah (Jan 12, 2017)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> At Money in the Bank tho? :wow


I mean, it's where Styles first fought Cena and that went down well, so I don't see why not.


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

Seth looking like a 7 ft tall giant lol


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

I called this shit a week ago that Raw would become a big Seth/AJ circle jerk. Smarks are probably fapping to the handshake.

AJ just buried the entire roster in one night. You can't make anyone credible when free TV matches end cleanly. The show is already ruined for the next year.


----------



## sawduck (Jan 2, 2012)

Its surely going to be Rollins vs Reigns at sumerslam , or are they holding that off until next years wrestlemania


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Well today's raw definitely felt fresh which is good one thing it looks like is that at least for today they're focusing on gimmicks again


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

That sucked ass and did nobody any favors. Corbin is at the exact same spot he was at except some smarks can see he’s good in the ring now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> I called this shit a week ago that Raw would become a big Seth/AJ circle jerk. Smarks are probably fapping to the handshake.
> 
> AJ just buried the entire roster in one night. You can't make anyone credible when free TV matches end cleanly. The show is already ruined for the next year.


They'll end up teaming up with each other after their match and taking on people probably like Corbin and McIntyre LOL


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Someone is cashing in at Summerslam












^^ There is your ending to Summerslam


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

Well shit...didn't expect this till summerslam but OK. This was actually a good raw - the live crowd was into it and they actually got some good wrestling this evening.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I think they should of waited a bit so AJ and Seth could of had a feud that lasted a while. Now we just get a mini feud that will only last a bit over 3 weeks.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> I called this shit a week ago that Raw would become a big Seth/AJ circle jerk. Smarks are probably fapping to the handshake.
> 
> AJ just buried the entire roster in one night. You can't make anyone credible when free TV matches end cleanly. The show is already ruined for the next year.


Well the problem with this is when you have matches that are not finished properly then you have people complaining also


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> I called this shit a week ago that Raw would become a big Seth/AJ circle jerk. Smarks are probably fapping to the handshake.
> 
> AJ just buried the entire roster in one night. You can't make anyone credible when free TV matches end cleanly. The show is already ruined for the next year.


Yup. I like AJ, but hes stale as shit and he just pinned Joe and Corbin clean in one night. Like, why? Fuck. Shits lame.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> DUDE!
> 
> I can sooooo see the genius behind it!
> 
> ...


I'm hoping folks at least give it a chance. Sure, odds are it'll be mishandled at some point because VINTAGE WWE, but until then, I'm stoked to see where Bray goes from here.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Weird decision. But I guess you can justify going with AJ/Seth this early in some ways.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

AJ Styles actually won :mark: :mark:

The match in my avatar is finally going to happen :trips8


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> I called this shit a week ago that Raw would become a big Seth/AJ circle jerk. Smarks are probably fapping to the handshake.
> 
> AJ just buried the entire roster in one night. You can't make anyone credible when free TV matches end cleanly. The show is already ruined for the next year.


I'm more excited for Smackdown anyways. They won't blow their load early and give us Bryan vs Roman right off the bat.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Joseph92 said:


> I think they should of waited a bit so AJ and Seth could of had a feud that lasted a while. Now we just get a mini feud that will only last a bit over 3 weeks.


I guess the other people Seth can feud with after AJ are:
Drew
Cesaro 
Sami
Miz
Rey
Joe


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

bradatar said:


> That sucked ass and did nobody any favors. Corbin is at the exact same spot he was at except some smarks can see he’s good in the ring now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They protected Drew tonight because they didn't want him to take a clean loss so they don't even see Corbin as the top heel. He was just there to eat a pin. 

They see Seth, AJ and Drew as the top 3 guys on the show. It doesn't get more boring than that.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Chan Hung said:


> Well the problem with this is when you have matches that are not finished properly then you have people complaining also


Theres no reason why Drew couldn't have at least distracted Corbin to protect him a little. AJ could have pinned Rey instead. Nah lets just have stale ass AJ pin our two most over heels in one night just to feed him to Seth Borings. God. So stupid.


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

Best Raw in quite a while, start to finish. The absence of Braun sucked but hopefully he's back next week to start the build for the Joe feud.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I also think this feud would be more exciting if either AJ or Seth was a heel. The promos would be a lot better between them.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1120522919753539585


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Joseph92 said:


> I also think this feud would be more exciting if either AJ or Seth was a heel. The promos would be a lot better between them.


They're both bad on the mic. They should have elevated Corbin or Joe tonight. Instead they're catering to smarks.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Best Raw in awhile. More fresh stuff going on than in a very long time in WWE. Good stuff.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- Triple H/Seth Rollins/Samoa Joe/Rey Mysterio/Drew McIntyre/The Miz/Baron Corbin/AJ Styles opening segment

- Samoa Joe vs Rey Mysterio vs AJ Styles

- AJ Styles backstage promo

- Sami Zayn promo

- Usos/Revival backstage segment

- Becky Lynch/Lacey Evans pre-match promo (mostly because of Becky's promo)

- Bray Wyatt Firefly Fun House backstage segment

- AJ Styles winning #1 Contendership to face Seth Rollins for the Universal title trips8)


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> They're both bad on the mic. They should have elevated Corbin or Joe tonight. Instead they're catering to smarks.


1. AJ Styles and Seth Rollins are both above-average on the mic

2. Why shouldn't they cater to the "smarks?" :lol


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

A pretty good RAW for me. I usually skip over stuff but I actually watched the whole thing for the first time in awhile. The matches were fun.

Too soon for Rollins vs. Styles when this "shakeup" is supposed to last a year, but i'll gladly watch that match.

I totally forgot about Strowman. Ugh. Sucks how far he has fallen thanks to WWE.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

DammitC said:


> 1. AJ Styles and Seth Rollins are both above-average on the mic
> 
> 2. Why shouldn't they cater to the "smarks?" :lol


Compared to who? Ahmed Johnson?

Because smarks will watch their shitty show no matter what. Casuals leaving are why they just lost 1 million viewers in 365 days.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

I don't really see how this was that bad for Corbin? He's being portrayed as the most sneaky heel on RAW. Drew should have logically been the favorite and Corbin went sneaky and turned on him after months of being in on shinnanigins with Drew. Thus landing himself in the main event via a heel move. 

Slow burn folks...think how it went when they've slapped the world title on guys like Jack Swagger just to try and instantly create a bigger "superstar"


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

DammitC said:


> AJ Styles actually won :mark: :mark:
> 
> The match in my avatar is finally going to happen :trips8


They should've waited until the Summerslam main event. Should have given them the bigger stage. Seem like they are blowing their load too fast. 3 weeks of "I respect you but I'm walking out as champion" buildup and they are probably gonna drop the feud.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

No idea why they wouldn't save AJ/Seth for SummerSlam.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Compared to who? Ahmed Johnson?
> 
> Because smarks will watch their shitty show no matter what. Casuals leaving are why they just lost 1 million viewers in 365 days.


No, they're both above-average on the mic based off them being solid talkers.

If they didn't cater to the "smarks" now and decided to piss them off even more, then the company would risk losing even MORE viewers.

The casuals aren't coming back anytime soon. They'll only come back to watch if they book good shows consistently for SEVERAL months and if there's enough positive buzz to make them interested in returning to the product. WWE can't really do that at all consistently, so you might as well try to appease the "smarks" for now.

Appeasing them now is not even the issue here.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

DammitC said:


> No, they're both above-average on the mic based off them being solid talkers.
> 
> If they didn't cater to the "smarks" now and decided to piss them off even more, then the company would risk losing even MORE viewers.
> 
> ...


They're awful on the mic. Terrible voices and unconvincing. The only thing they don't really do is botch lines. Put them in there with bullet points against any actual good mic worker and they would get obliterated.

They wouldn't risk anything. Smarks still watch even after years of threatening to leave over Cena and Reigns. They are hooked on this shit for life and will never stop watching.

Casuals want to see entertaining characters and blood feuds. Not this glorified ROH crap that WWE has become. Like I told you the other day this is now the workrate era. WWE is a mainstream ROH.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> They're awful on the mic. Terrible voices and unconvincing. The only thing they don't really do is botch lines. Put them in there with bullet points against any actual good mic worker and they would get obliterated.


They're not even close to being "awful" on the mic :lmao

Save that talk for guys who actually ARE awful on the mic.



> They wouldn't risk anything.* Smarks still watch even after years of threatening to leave over Cena and Reigns. They are hooked on this shit for life and will never stop watching.*


Oh, really?

You know, I've been hearing talk about how "hardcore fans will continue to watch the shows no matter what" for about 5-6 years now at least; but yet they've STILL continue to bleed out viewers since then. 

The point is that they're supposed to be catering to the "smarks" and TRY to keep them happy, ESPECIALLY when they're losing viewers at an alarming rate.



> Casuals want to see entertaining characters and blood feuds. Not this glorified ROH crap that WWE has become. Like I told you the other day this is now the workrate era. WWE is a mainstream ROH.


Seriously, why are some folks still expecting to see good characters from WWE in 2019? It's just not going to happen as long as Vince is in charge with his shitty booking/writing, heavy scripting, and inability to use the characters that they have now correctly.

I do agree about seeing more blood feuds though.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

AJ and Seth both suck ass on the mic. So does Bryan, Kofi, Becky and all these other smark favourites that people claim are todays premier talkers. This business is in the fucking shitter and people are bobbing for the shit. :lol

One night on Raw and Joe is already dead. That didn't take long to know that he's no better on Raw than he was on SmackDown.

Anybody who thinks this guy is winning a world title (believe me, they do exist) is a damn fool. It's a tragedy.

I'm surprised they're blowing their load on the AJ match early. I guess he's not winning the title. That, at least, is good. For now. Watch Corbin beat Seth for the belt at SummerSlam now.


----------



## Hobogoblin (Apr 13, 2019)

Joe is AJ's bitch. Lost to him at HIAC, Super Showdown, Crown Jewel, was pinned by him in the EC match, and pinned by him again tonight. It's ridiculous.


----------



## Bxstr (Feb 20, 2019)

DammitC said:


> They're not even close to being "awful" on the mic :lmao
> 
> Save that talk for guys who actually ARE awful on the mic.
> 
> ...


I don't know for how long you have been watching wrestling but compared to stars of yesteryears both are garbage on the mic.
Neither of them sound convincing at all.
If that's your standard of above average I don't know what to say


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

Becky needs fire, she has none after the Ronda/Charlotte feud. Seems she is not taking this Lacey feud to heart because it's a massive step down for her (no disrespect to Lacey). Only an Alexa and Sasha Banks (please come back) feud could motivate her and bring that fire she had in the fall of last year.


----------



## Bxstr (Feb 20, 2019)

Hopefully they will finish this crap feud asap but they will probably drag it till SummerSlam ugh


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Bxstr said:


> I don't know for how long you have been watching wrestling but compared to stars of yesteryears both are garbage on the mic.
> Neither of them sound convincing at all.
> If that's your standard of above average I don't know what to say


I'm not sure why you seem to be questioning standards here when both guys are clearly above-average on the mic (even underrated too in that department).

If you're comparing them to great promo guys like Steve Austin, The Rock, Hulk Hogan, Randy Savage, John Cena, Mick Foley, Triple H and CM Punk; then gee, no wonder AJ Styles and Seth Rollins seem to be "terrible" on the mic in comparison (when they're really just above-average) unk2


----------



## Bxstr (Feb 20, 2019)

DammitC said:


> I'm not sure why you seem to be questioning standards here when both guys are clearly above-average on the mic (even underrated too in that department).
> 
> If you're comparing them to great promo guys like Steve Austin, The Rock, Hulk Hogan, Randy Savage, John Cena, Mick Foley, Triple H and CM Punk; then gee, no wonder AJ Styles and Seth Rollins seem to be "terrible" on the mic in comparison (when they're really just above-average) unk2


You really have low standard for talent then.
Only guys who I can think have decent or "above average" mic skills are Joe,Elias,Corbin and Owens.
Styles and Rollins both are terrible on the mic even Roman is better talker than both of them


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Bxstr said:


> You really have low standard for talent then.
> Only guys who I can think have decent or "above average" mic skills are Joe,Elias,Corbin and Owens.
> Styles and Rollins both are terrible on the mic even Roman is better talker than both of them


Falsely accusing me of having "low standards" for talents when you're claiming that Baron Corbin and Roman Reigns are somehow better than them on the mic :lmao :lmao

That's good irony.


----------



## Bxstr (Feb 20, 2019)

I don't see any here irony Corbin is decent talker and I don't even like Corbin.
Reigns is not as good as him but has significantly improved after his return.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Raw was pretty good. I look forward to Rollins/Styles, but one of them do need to turn heel eventually if they have a series of matches lined up.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

PavelGaborik said:


> No idea why they wouldn't save AJ/Seth for SummerSlam.


Because maybe not everything big needs to happen at either Summerslam or Wrestlemania?



DammitC said:


> Seriously, why are some folks still expecting to see good characters from WWE in 2019? It's just not going to happen as long as Vince is in charge with his shitty booking/writing, heavy scripting, and inability to use the characters that they have now correctly.


Exactly. WWE is not in the business of having good characters and storylines. This is what WWE is going to be now as long as Vince is in charge. It's really time to either take it for what it is or leave it alone.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Best Raw in awhile. That's the fastest a Raw has went in ages and it for once didn't feel like it was being held hostage by a stupid obsession/storyline that Vince had in his old brain. Felt like the show was freed for the first time in years. So many fresh feuds with potential going forward.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

> The dark main event after this week's WWE RAW in Des Moines, Iowa saw Braun Strowman and WWE Universal Champion Seth Rollins defeat Bobby Lashley and Drew McIntyre. Rollins pinned Lashley to get the win after the Stomp. Strowman and Lashley did not appear on this week's RAW broadcast


Source: https://www.wrestlinginc.com/news/2019/04/braun-strowman-appears-after-wwe-raw-653384/


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

my butt talks better then 99% of the roster


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

My highlight was the hilarity of someone on the WWE staff showing off their new soundboard. I thought adding the creaking to Black’s entrance was bad enough, but the sound effects they added to Ricochet’s were so comical.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

This Raw was really good both triple threat matches delivered and had me invested from start to finish, Becky reference to Charlotte was hilarious, Glad AJ is the new No1 contender like he should be.

My only problem is no Alexa.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

RAW this week was very refreshing to see wiht all the superstar shakeup acquisitions bringing some much needed life to the show. From the opening segment introducing the guys who will make up the main event scene or flip to mid card. The first triple threat match was a treat to watch with all the guys putting on a great match. The 2nd triple threat match was good too with the Miz looking awesome as a babyface and the right person winning. 

Sami Zayn's promo work as a heel is very refreshing too. I am enjoying this gimmick from him. I have no clue if Cesaro is going to be pushed as a singles star. The Viking Experience got another name change to Viking Raiders which is fine with me. Poor Richocet and that WWE 50/50 booking. Had to lose clean to a Glorious Robert Roode. Lol at Bray's new gimmick as I have no clue how that will go. Becky's promo was fine and wow, I haven't seen Alicia Fox for a while. Speaking of havent seen someone for a while, I wonder when Sasha Banks will come back from her sabbatical. Lastly, I'm not sure we are ready for AJ Styles/Rollins yet. Should save it for later. But I guess so. This feud will be much better if Styles is a heel. Both guys are bland as faces at the moment.


----------



## King~Nax (Jun 23, 2006)

This RAW was good but it's way too early for Styles/Rollins at MITB. This should be a Summerslam feud where Seth can drop the UC. Nevertheless, I hope the match can live up to expectations. 

Decent promo by Zayn, once again.

Edit: Also, I think this may be the start of WWE focusing more on the men's divisions again. I just have a feeling the women stuff will take a backseat (which I'm good with).


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

The triple threat opener was great and even though they're jumping the shark with AJ vs Seth it's still nice to see AJ being presented as a top star on Raw. 

Roode's mustache gives him super strength! It's a nice homage to Rick and I'm happy to see him and Cesaro pick up singles victories. It'd be nice to see them both treated as respectable threats from here on in.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Raw would hold off on this match if the ratings weren't as low as they are. 

So the original plan is whats happening Seth v AJ on my birthday at MITB, good.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

An awful Raw really.

At least they had matches that matter though.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

For people saying the Seth vs AJ should not be on some B PPV but isn't MITB classified as one of their top PPV's now? I thought I read that last year that they thought of that PPV as one of their big ones.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

:mark: at GLORIOUS Robert Roode






Perfect.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

JTB33b said:


> For people saying the Seth vs AJ should not be on some B PPV but isn't MITB classified as one of their top PPV's now? I thought I read that last year that they thought of that PPV as one of their big ones.


well cena vs punk 2011 happened there since then it became a "big 4" ppv and I think they want to establish it more.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Not gonna lie Raw was lackluster last night.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

-I'm a bit surprised that they're going with Seth vs. AJ so soon. Not complaining though.

-Seeing Cesaro in a single's match again was fun.

-Heel Sami is cool, but hopefully it leads somewhere for him this time (it really didn't last time).

-Not helping the Women's Tag Belts credibility when your champions lose three matches in a row right after winning them.

-Becky vs. Alicia was, meh. Alicia is terrible aside from one move that she does well and that match should NOT have gone that long or being that competitive. Not making your double champion look all that good there when she has to work that much to beat a jobber who's barely on TV most of the time.

-The Becky vs. Lacey promos have been pretty good so far. But they need to have her stop throwing that crappy looking punch, it never looks convincing imo. Also I understand building challengers up, but they must be wary of overdoing the "Becky gets blindsided" thing too much. They've done it multiple weeks already, and if they do it too often she's going to start looking dumb and careless (this was a BIG problem with her feud with Alexa during her first reign).


All in all, a refreshingly decent Raw overall.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Looks familiar.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Just saw the two triple threat matches. They were good. Surprisingly, the second one, with Corbin, Miz, and Drew, was better than the first.


----------



## TheGoodCoach (Apr 8, 2019)

Ham and Egger said:


> Yes, it was a back and forth match and I'm sure this is just the start to a series of matches between them but did he have to take the first fall in the feud???



if Ricochet beats Roode there, Roode's new character is diminished and Ricochet looks about the same that he is since Roode has been somewhat up and down recently. 

With a Roode win, Roode looks much stronger (saw people talking about the possibility of him winning MITB) and to be honest I dont think it affects Ricochet at all.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

They were surprisingly a lot of things that I liked about last night's Raw:

*Both Triple Threat matches were good
*Robert Roode with a porn stache gets a thumbs up in my book
*Cesaro booked as a strong singles competitor is refreshing
*They got rid of Viking Experience, new name isn't great, but better I guess
*I'm cautiously optimistic about this new Bray Wyatt character
*Becky and Lacey promo's weren't bad

I hated the cheesy opening segment, and the women's division is looking pretty rough, no reason to have Alicia Fox put up that much of a fight and Naomi vs. Billie Kay wasn't great. I can't wait to see what matches we get from the Smackdown women's division. I also wasn't a huge fan of Ricochet losing like that, I kind of wish that Roode cheated a little more but they keep doing this thing with babyfaces now where the heel doesn't really cheat to win, they just kind of capitalize on a babyface's mistake or nasty fall. I wish they would do more heel cheating, it would help both Roode and Ricochet in that situation. Ricochet will be fine though. 

But yea overall a better Raw than I was expecting it to be.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Yeah Becky going that long and back and forth with a jobber who's barely on TV was ridiculous. I mean if that had been a heel, Alicia would have gotten squashed in mere minutes and said heel would have then cut a promo.

I mean Alexa beat Bayley in like three minutes, don't try and tell us that it takes Becky that long to beat freaking Alicia.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Adding those silly gunshots into Ricochet's entrance theme absolutely reeks of Vince Mcmahon. Fuck sake. Absolutely love Roode's new pornstache and name change. Something so simple makes him just seem much fresher. Can't believe it took them something like 18 months to make him a heel but here we are. He was my fave back in NXT, now hopefully he gets a proper big push.


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

21 minutes of eight men all sounding the same it took to get to see the first match. Thats like a Riddle v Velveteen match at Takeover, is this really necessary?


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Overall, RAW pulled it back and ended up being a good show.

I can’t get over the fact that they staged a 20 promo segment at the start of the show, and the entire outcome of it was just what commentary told us was going to happen 30 seconds into the broadcast. It’s like commentary’s instruction is coming from a completely different place than the people booking the show.

Not only that, but they just threw Samoa Joe out there without fanfare, for his re-debut on RAW. Why the hell couldn’t they have let his appearance actually be a surprise? I don’t understand creative’s mentality with this stuff.

The triple threat matches themselves were both very good.
Becky and Lacey had an OK promo.
Fox is back ... I’m assuming she decided to show up this week. Shame she botched a simple ‘rana. Otherwise, was a good match.
I’m happy to see Cesaro and Roode get strong singles wins ... but did they really have to cleanly defeat 2 of the new guys? Ricochet and Alexander didn’t need a loss in their first singles matches ... but I guess they’ll recover.

Corbin advancing to the main event. I am still so puzzled as to why he’s getting the main event push. He’s over as the asshole when on the mic, but the crowd gives zero fucks when he’s wrestling. Still, this meant that AJ could take the win, and we’re getting a smark’s dream match at MITB.

Call me cynical, but I think that this match is WWE’s attempt to put a high level indy style, workrate match right before Double Or Nothing, which will be happening a few days later. Whatever the reason, this has MOTY Candidate all over it, and I’m hyped for it.

Finally, Wyatt. Unfortunately, as ever, I fell victim to Sky Sports being a massive fleet of cunts, and didn’t get the Wyatt promo during RAW. “Technical Issue” ... the same reason why I miss the live RAW and SDL at least once a month. But I guess, at least both shows were on the same channel as last week, so the Sky Sports series link didn’t fuck me this time.

I’ve caught up with the promo, and I’m in the “cautiously optimistic” camp. If anyone can make this gimmick work, it’s Bray. And the promo itself is actually great. It’s creepy, weird, disturbing and cringeworthy, all at the same time, and all deliberately! I’m interested to see where it goes.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Where was Strowman and isn't he supposed to be in a feud with Joe moving forward from this point?


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

Much better Raw than we have seen recently.

Both Triple Threats were very good and the ME was solid too. 

Seems like either AJ goes heel at MITB or we get a cash in. 

Bray's gimmick seems wacky but guy is super talented and I am hoping that he is just batshit crazy. Anyone else think Pritchard has something to do with it?

Only real complaint was HHH starting off Raw and I think Becky took too long to beat Fox. Other than that a vast improvement.


----------

